# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Р-5, ССС, Р-Z

## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

4141	Р-5	№1	14.04.30	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания первый
4142	Р-5	№1	15.04.30	СССР		документ
4143	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		эталон для №31
4144	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		документ
4145	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		документ
4146	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		дефект радиатора
4147	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		20-я Абр
4148	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		навигац. одни
4149	Р-5	№1	05.30	СССР		документ
4150	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР		документ
4151	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1930 эталон серии 02
4152	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР	USSR-351	дальний вариант?
4153	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР	USSR-352	дальний вариант?
4154	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР	USSR-353	дальний вариант?
4155	Р-5	№1	08.30	СССР		дальний вариант?

4316	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		М-17
4317	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4318	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4319	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4320	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4321	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4322	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4323	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	URSS-J4	эталон для завода №31
4324	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4325	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4326	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4327	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-И1	ГУАП лимузин
4328	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		
4329	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		
4330	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		

4534	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		испытания 03.31 серия 03 60/50 машин.
4535	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4536	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4537	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4538	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4539	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4540	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4541	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4542	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4543	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4544	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4545	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4546	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4547	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4548	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		дер-3
4549	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4550	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4551	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4552	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4553	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4554	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4555	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4556	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4557	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4558	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4559	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4560	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4561	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4562	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4563	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4564	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4565	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4566	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4567	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4568	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4569	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4570	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4571	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4572	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4573	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4574	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4575	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4576	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4577	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4578	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4579	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4580	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4581	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4582	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4583	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4584	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		серия 04 50 машин (№№4584-4633)испытания
4585	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4586	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4587	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4588	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4589	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4590	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4591	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4592	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4593	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4594	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4595	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4596	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4597	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4598	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4599	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4600	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4601	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		Головной серия 04
4602	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4603	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4604	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4605	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4606	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4607	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4608	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4609	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4610	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4611	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4612	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4613	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4614	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4615	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4616	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4617	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4618	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4619	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4620	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4621	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4622	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4623	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4624	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4625	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4626	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4627	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4628	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4629	Р-5	№1	10.31	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.31-03.32 эталон на 1932
4630	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4631	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4632	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4633	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		испытания
4634	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		серия 05
4635	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4636	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4637	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4638	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4639	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		650-й НБАП сбит 12.03.43
4640	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4641	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4642	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4643	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4644	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4645	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4646	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4647	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2999	
4648	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4649	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4650	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4651	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4652	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4653	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4654	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4655	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4656	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4657	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4658	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4659	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4660	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4661	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4662	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4663	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Ш1377	
4664	П-5	№1	31.07.31	СССР	СССР-Л716	
4665	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4666	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4667	П-5	№1	31.07.31	СССР	СССР-Л717	СССР-Ш675
4668	П-5	№1	31.07.31	СССР	СССР-Л715	потерян 13.02.34
4669	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4670	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4671	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4672	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4673	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4674	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4675	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4676	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4677	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4678	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4679	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4680	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4681	П-5	№1	13.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л744	СССР-Ш27 списан 07.12.33  разрезное крыло-1
4682	П-5	№1	25.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ц6	
4683	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4684	П-5	№1	16.10.31	СССР	СССР-Л728	
4685	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		1-й ОАП ГВФ сбит 16.12.42
4686	П-5	№1	16.10.31	СССР	СССР-Л729	потерян
4687	П-5	№1	16.10.31	СССР	СССР-Л730	потерян
4688	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4689	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4690	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4691	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		650-й НБАП сбит 21.05.43
4692	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4693	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4694	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4695	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4696	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4697	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4698	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4699	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4700	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4701	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4702	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4703	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4704	Р-5	№1	10.31	СССР		испытания 10-12.31
4705	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-И2	ГУАП потерян
4706	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4707	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		650-й НБАП
4708	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4709	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4710	П-5	№1	18.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л733	
4711	П-5	№1	18.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л734	потерян
4712	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4713	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4714	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4715	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4716	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4717	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4718	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4719	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4720	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4721	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4722	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4723	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4724	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4725	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4726	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4727	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4728	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4729	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4730	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		650-й НБАП
4731	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4732	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4733	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4734	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4735	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4736	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4737	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4738	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4739	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4740	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4741	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4742	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Ш1381	
4743	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4744	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4745	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4746	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4747	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4748	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4749	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4750	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		документ
4751	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		документ
4752	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4753	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4754	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4755	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4756	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4757	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4758	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4759	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4760	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4761	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4762	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4763	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4764	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4765	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4766	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4767	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4768	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4769	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4770	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4771	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4772	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4773	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4774	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		594-й НБАП
4775	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4776	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4777	Р-5	№1	12.31	СССР		испытания 12.31-02.32
4778	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4779	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4780	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4781	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4782	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4783	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		71-й ОАО потерян 27.02.40
4784	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4785	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4786	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4787	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4788	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4789	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4790	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4791	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4792	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4793	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4794	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4795	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4796	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4797	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4798	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4799	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4800	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4801	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4802	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4803	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4804	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4805	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4806	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4807	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4808	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4809	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4810	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4811	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4812	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4813	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4814	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4815	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4816	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4817	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4818	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Ш1383	
4819	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Ф159	
4820	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4821	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4822	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4823	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4824	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4825	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4826	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4827	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4828	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4829	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Л1053	594-й НБАП
4830	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4831	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4832	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4833	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4834	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4835	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4836	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4837	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		НИИ ВВС доп баки испытания 07.32
4838	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4839	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4840	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4841	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4842	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4843	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4844	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4845	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4846	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4847	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-И227	
4848	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		594-й НБАП потерян 1941
4849	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4850	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4851	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4852	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4853	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4854	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4855	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-Ш1362	
4856	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4857	Р-5/П-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-И165	
4858	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4859	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4860	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4861	П-5	№1	26.01.32	СССР	СССР-Л744	
4862	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4863	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4864	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4865	Р-5	№1	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш361	СССР-Н361, СССР-С1087
4866	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4867	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4868	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4869	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		
4870	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4871	Р-5	№1	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш362	СССР-Н362 списан 26.12.35
4872	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4873	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4874	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4875	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4876	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4877	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4878	Р-5	№1	14.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш573	списан 17.04.34
4879	Р-5	№1	14.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш574	списан 17.04.34
4880	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4881	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4882	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4883	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4884	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4885	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4886	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4887	П-5	№1	19.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш567	списан 16.07.33
4888	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4889	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4890	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4891	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4892	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4893	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4894	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4895	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4896	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4897	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4898	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4899	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4900	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
4901	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
4902	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4903	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4904	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4905	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4906	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4907	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4908	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4909	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4910	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4911	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4912	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4913	П-5	№1	30.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л736	потерян 06.10.34
4914	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4915	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4916	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4917	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4918	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4919	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4920	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4921	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4922	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4923	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4924	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4925	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4926	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4927	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4928	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4929	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4930	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4931	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4932	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4933	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4934	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4935	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4936	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4937	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4938	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		71-й ОАО потерян 09.12.39
4939	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4940	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4941	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4942	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4943	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4944	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4945	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4946	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4947	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4948	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4949	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4950	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4951	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4952	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4953	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4954	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4955	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4956	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4957	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4958	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-1379	
4959	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4960	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4961	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4962	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4963	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4964	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4965	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4966	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4967	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4968	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4969	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4970	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4971	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4972	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4973	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4974	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4975	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4976	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4977	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4978	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4979	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4980	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4981	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4982	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4983	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4984	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4985	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4986	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4987	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4988	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4989	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4990	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4991	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4992	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4993	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4994	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4995	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4996	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4997	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4998	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
4999	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5000	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5001	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5002	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5003	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5004	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5005	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5006	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 03.32
5007	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5008	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5009	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5010	Р-5	№1	21.03.32	СССР		ОЧАГ ГВФ потерян 14.06.42
5011	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5012	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5013	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5014	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5015	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5016	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5017	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5018	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5019	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5020	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5021	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5022	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5023	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5024	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5025	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5026	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5027	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5028	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5029	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5030	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5031	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5032	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5033	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5034	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5035	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5036	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5037	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5038	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5039	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5040	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5041	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5042	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5043	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5044	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5045	П-5	№1	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Э10	списан 23.07.34
5046	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5047	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5048	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5049	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5050	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5051	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5052	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5053	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5054	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5055	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5056	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5057	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5058	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5059	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5060	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5061	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5062	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5063	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5064	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5065	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5066	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5067	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5068	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5069	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5070	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5071	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5072	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5073	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5074	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5075	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5076	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5077	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5078	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5079	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5080	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5081	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5082	Р-5	№1	14.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш572	СССР-Л1049
5083	П-5	№1	25.04.32	СССР	СССР-Л748	списан 20.07.35
5084	Р-5	№1	09.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш571	списан 30.02.40
5085	П-5	№1	19.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш568	списан 1938
5086	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5087	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5088	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5089	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5090	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5091	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5092	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5093	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5094	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5095	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5096	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5097	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5098	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5099	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5100	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5101	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		677-й ЛБАП сбит 15.02.42
5102	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5103	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5104	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5105	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5106	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5107	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5108	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5109	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5110	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5111	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5112	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф160	3-я ОКАДС ГВФ бн 12 потерян 07.12.42
5113	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5114	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5115	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5116	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5117	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5118	П-5	№1	11.05.32	СССР	СССР-И6	СССР-Х202, СССР-Ж25
5119	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф140	
5120	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5121	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5122	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5123	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5124	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5125	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5126	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5127	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5128	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5129	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5130	Р-5	№1	15.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ф46	ОЗАГ ГВФ потерян 14.02.42
5131	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5132	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф161	
5133	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5134	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5135	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5136	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5137	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5138	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5139	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5140	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5141	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5142	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5143	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5144	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5145	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5146	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5147	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5148	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5149	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5151	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5151	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5152	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5153	П-5	№1	01.07.32	СССР	СССР-И6	списан 25.12.36
5154	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф162	
5155	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5156	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5157	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5158	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5159	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5160	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5161	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5162	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5163	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5164	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5165	П-5	№1	17.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л749	СССР-Ш687
5166	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5167	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5168	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5169	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5170	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5171	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5172	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5173	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5174	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5175	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5176	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5177	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5178	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5179/277	П-5/ПР-5	№1	25.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш575	СССР-Л3383
5180	П-5	№1	28.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л750	СССР-Ш28 списан 07.12.33
5181	П-5	№1	17.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л751	потерян 04.05.36
5182	Р-5	№1	20.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ф47	списан 21.12.34
5183	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5184	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5185	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5186	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5187	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5188	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5189	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5190	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5191	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5192	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5193	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5194	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5195	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5196	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1373	
5197	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5198	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5199	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш576	списан 1938
5200	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5201	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5202	П-5	№1	09.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш577	
5203	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5204	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5205	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5206	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5207	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5208	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5209	Р-5	№1	09.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш578	
5210	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5211	Р-5	№1	29.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш579	
5212	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5213	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л753	
5214	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л754	
5215	Р-5	№1	04.32	СССР		поворотные стойки потерян 09.05.33
5216	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5217	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5218	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5219	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5220	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5221	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5222	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5223	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5224	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5225	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5226	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5227	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5228	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5229	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5230	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5231	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5232	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5233	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5234	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5235	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5236	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5237	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5238	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5239	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 06.32
5240	П-5	№1	10.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л762	
5241	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5242	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5243	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5244	П-5	№1	10.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л755	списан 31.12.35
5245	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5246	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1330	
5247	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5248	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5249	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5250	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5251	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5252	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5253	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5254	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5255	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5256	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5257	П-5	№1	14.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л760	
5258	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5259	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5260	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Н759	СССР-Л759
5261	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5262	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		ХВАШСБ потерян 19.09.43
5263	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5264	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5265	П-5	№1	11.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л758	
5266	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1624	
5267	П-5	№1	14.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л760	списан 17.03.39
5268	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5269	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5270	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5271	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5272	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5273	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5274	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		594-й НБАП
5275	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5276	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5277	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5278	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5279	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5280	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5281	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5282	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5283	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5284	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 06-07.32
5285	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5286	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5287	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5288	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5289	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5290	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5291	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5292	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5293	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5294	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5295	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5296	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5297	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5298	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5299	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5300	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5301	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5302	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5303	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5304	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5305	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5306	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5307	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		15-й КАО
5308	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5309	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5310	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		15-й КАО
5311	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5312	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5313	П-5	№1	28.06.32	СССР	СССР-Л756	потерян 23.04.34
5314	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5315	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5316	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5317	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5318	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5319	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5320	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5321	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5322	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5323	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5324	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1282	
5325	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		15-й КАО
5326	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5327	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5328	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5329	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5330	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5331	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5332	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5333	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5334	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5335	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5336	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5337	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5338	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5339	П-5	№1	11.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л767	потерян 08.02.34
5340	П-5	№1	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л768	
5341	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5342	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5343	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5344	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5345	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5346	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5347	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5348	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5349	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5350	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5351	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5352	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5353	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5354	П-5	№1	20.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л769	списан 20.07.35
5355	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		280-я БАД
5356	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5357	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5358	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5359	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5360	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5361	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш604	
5362	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш605	
5363	П-5	№1	11.08.32	СССР	СССР-Н7	Полярная авиация потерян 1935
5364	П-5	№1	11.08.32	СССР	СССР-Н6	Полярная авиация потерян 15.08.32
5365	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш606	СССР-Т606 списан 30.11.40
5366	П-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5367	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш607	СССР-Л770 списан 1935
5368	П-5	№1	05.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л771	списан 09.02.35
5369	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш608	
5370	П-5	№1	22.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л772	списан 12.37
5371	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш611	
5372	П-5	№1	26.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л773	потерян 03.07.34
5373	П-5	№1	21.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш612	
5374	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Л774	списан 07.04.33
5375	П-5	№1	05.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш613	
5376	П-5	№1	10.08.32	СССР	СССР-Л775	списан 25.06.33
5377	П-5	№1	26.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш614	списан 14.08.40
5378	П-5	№1	31.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л776	
5379	П-5	№1	10.10.32	СССР	СССР-Л797	потерян 02.01.33
5380	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5381	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5382	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5383	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5384	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5385	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5386	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5387	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5388	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5389	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5390	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5391	П-5	№1	01.08.32	СССР	СССР-Л777	списан 1935
5392	П-5	№1	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш654	
5393	П-5	№1	10.08.32	СССР	СССР-Л778	списан 15.08.33
5394	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш617	
5395	П-5	№1	31.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш618	
5396	П-5	№1	17.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш619	
5397	П-5	№1	16.08.32	СССР	СССР-Л781	списан 1933
5398	П-5	№1	05.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш620	
5399	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш637	
5400	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш637	
5401	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш621	
5402	П-5	№1	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш622	
5403	П-5	№1	11.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш623	СССР-Т623
5404	П-5	№1	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш624	
5405/280	П-5/ПР-5	№1	02.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш625	
5406	П-5	№1	05.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш626	списан 25.09.39
5407	П-5	№1	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш627	списан 29.11.39
5408	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш628	СССР-Т6238
5409	П-5	№1	28.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш629	3-я ОШПиА ГВФ потерян 24.12.33
5410	П-5	№1	11.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш630	1-я АШ ГВФ потерян 09.07.37
5411	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5412	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5413	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5414	П-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5415	П-5	№1	17.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш639	потерян 19.02.33
5416	П-5	№1	22.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш640	списан 1938
5417	П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Э25	СССР-С472
5418	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш642	
5419	П-5	№1	17.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш643	
5420	П-5	№1	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш644	потерян 22.07.34
5421	П-5	№1	16.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш645	списан 13.12.38
5422	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш646	списан 13.12.38
5423	П-5	№1	25.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш647	594-й НБАП потерян 1941
5424	П-5	№1	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш648	
5425	П-5	№1	22.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш649	испытания 07-08.32
5426	П-5	№1	05.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш650	
5427	П-5	№1	16.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш651	
5428	П-5	№1	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш652	
5429	П-5	№1	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш616	
5430	П-5	№1	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш654	списан 07.05.41
5431	П-5	№1	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш655	
5432	П-5	№1	26.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш656	
5433	П-5	№1	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш657	
5434	П-5	№1	17.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш658	
5435	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5436	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5437	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1363	
5438	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5439	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5440	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5441	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5442	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5443	П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-И40	
5444	П-5	№1	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш659	
5445	П-5	№1	07.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш660	
5446	П-5	№1	02.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л779	
5447	П-5	№1	08.10.32	СССР	СССР-Л780	потерян 15.04.34
5448	П-5	№1	07.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л782	потерян 21.08.35
5449	П-5	№1	08.10.32	СССР	СССР-Л798	потерян 01.33
5450	П-5	№1	27.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л783	списан 09.35
5451	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5452	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5453	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5454	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5455	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5456	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5457	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5458	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5459	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5460	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5461	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5462	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5463	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5464	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5465	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5466	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5467	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5468	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5469	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5470	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5471	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5472	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5473	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5474	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5475	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5476	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1449	
5477	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5478	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5479	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5480	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5481	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5482	П-5	№1	28.09.33	СССР	СССР-И28	
5483	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5484	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5485	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5486	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5487	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5488	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5489	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5490	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5491	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5492	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5493	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5494	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5495	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5496	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5497	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5498	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5499	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5500	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5501	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5502	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5503	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5504	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-И50	
5505	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5506	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5507	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5508	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5509	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5510	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5511	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5512	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5513	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5514	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5515	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Х268	
5516	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5517	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Л2985	
5518	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5519	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5520	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5521	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5522	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5523	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5524	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		облет МГ 1935
5525	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5526	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5527	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5528	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5529	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5530	П-5	№1	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-И15	Харьков школа Динамо
5531	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5532	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5533	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5534	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5535	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5536	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1328	
5537	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5538	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5539	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5540	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5541	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5542	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5543	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5544	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5545	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5546	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5547	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5548	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5549	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5550	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 09.32
5551	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1051	
5552	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5553	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5555	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5555	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5556	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5557	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5558	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5559	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф163	
5560	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5561	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5562	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1283	
5563	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		разрезное крыло-2
5564	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5565	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-И219	
5566	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5567	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5568	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5569	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5570	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5571	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5572	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5573	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5574	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5575	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5576	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5577	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1384	СССР-Х373
5578	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5579	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5580	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5581	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5582	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5583	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5584	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5585	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5586	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5587	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5588	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5589	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5590	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5591	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5592	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5593	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5594	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5595	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5596	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5597	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5598	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5599	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5600	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5601	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5602	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		615-й НБАП
5603	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5604	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5605	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5606	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5607	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5608	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5609	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5610	П-5	№1	25.03.33	СССР	СССР-И17	списан 05.11.40
5611	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5612	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5613	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5614	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5615	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5616	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5617	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5618	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш1284	
5619	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5620	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5621	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5622	П-5	№1	25.03.33	СССР	СССР-И18	Завод №22 потерян 05.08.36
5623	П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-И59	
5624	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5625	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5626	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5627	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5628	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5629	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		594-й НБАП потерян 1941
5630	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5631	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5632	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5633	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5634	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5635	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5636	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5637	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5638	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5639	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5640	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5641	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5642	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5643	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5644	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5645	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5646	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5647	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5648	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5649	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5650	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5651	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		документ
5652	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5653	П-5	№1	21.02.33	СССР	СССР-Л784	списан 06.36
5654	П-5	№1	29.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш45	
5655	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5656	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5657	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5658	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5659	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5660	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5661	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Л2987	СССР-Т2987, СССР-Ш1331
5662	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5663	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5664	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5665	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5666	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5667	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5668	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5669	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5670	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 10.32
5671	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5672	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5673	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5674	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5675	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5676	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5677	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5678	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5679	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5680	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5681	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5682	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5683	П-5	№1	21.02.33	СССР	СССР-Л786	потерян 15.11.34
5684	П-5	№1	21.02.33	СССР	СССР-Л787	потерян 10.06.34
5685	П-5	№1	21.02.33	СССР	СССР-Л788	списан 28.06.39
5686	П-5	№1	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Л789	потерян 07.07.33
5687	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5688	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5689	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5690	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5691	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5692	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5693	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5694	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5695	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5696	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5697	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5698	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5699	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5700	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5701	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5702	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5703	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5704	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5705	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5706	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5707	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5708	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5709	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5710	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5711	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5712	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5713	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5714	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5715	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5716	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5717	П-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш615 	потерян 23.01.34
5718	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш661	
5719	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш662	
5720	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5721	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш663	
5722	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5723	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш664	
5724	П-5	№1	13.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш665	СССР-Л665
5725	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш666	
5726	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		БВАШП потерян 15.02.43
5727	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5728	Р-5	№1	13.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш677	
5729	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5730	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5731	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5732	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш682	СССР-Л1435
5733	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5734	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5735	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5736	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5737	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5738	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5739	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5740	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5741	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5742	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5743	П-5	№1	26.03.33	СССР	СССР-Л790	списан 04.05.36
5744	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5745	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5746	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5747	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5748	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		эталон 1933
5749	П-5	№1	11.07.33	СССР	СССР-И16	
5750	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5751	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5752	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5753	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		
5754	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5755	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5756	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш681	СССР-Л1427 списан 20.09.36
5757	Р-5	№1	17.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш680	СССР-Л1436
5758	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5759	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5760	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5761	Р-5	№1	13.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш678	
5762	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5763	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5764	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш678	
5765	Р-5	№1	15.05.33	СССР	СССР-Ш686	списан 09.05.36
5766	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5767	Р-5	№1	13.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш679	
5768	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5769	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5770	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5771	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5772	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5773	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5774	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С1175	28-я ОКАЭ уничтожен 1941
5775	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5776	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5777	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2988	потерян 18.05.41
5778	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5779	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5780	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5781	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Х296	
5782	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2990	потерян 03.12.42
5783	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5784	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5785	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5786	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5787	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5788	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5789	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5790	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5791	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5792	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5793	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5794	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5795/282	Р-5/П-5/ПР-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1364	СССР-Л3388
5796	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5797	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5798	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5799	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5800	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		документ
5801	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		документ
5802	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5803	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5804	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5805	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1376	
5806	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5807	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5808	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5809	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5810	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5811	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И38	
5812	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5813	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит 25.10.42
5814	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5815	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5816	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5817	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5818	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ж56	
5819	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5820	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5821	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5822	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5823	П-5	№1	01.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ф55	списан 27.05.41
5824	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5825	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5826	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5827	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5828	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5829	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5830	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 11.32
5831	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5832	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5833	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5834	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5835	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1386	
5836	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И592	
5837	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5838	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1691	
5839	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5840	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5841	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5842	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5843	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф56	списан 27.05.41
5844	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5845	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5846	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5847	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5848	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5849	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5850	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5851	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5852	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5853	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5854	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5855	П-5	№1	02.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ф65	
5856	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1285	
5857	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5858	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5859	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5860	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5861	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5862	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5863	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5864	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП потерян 06.43
5865	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1385	
5866	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5867	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5868	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5869	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2995	
5870	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5871	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5872	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5873	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5874	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5875	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5876	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5877	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5878	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5879	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		15-й КАО
5880	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5881	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5882	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С2576	
5883	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5884	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП
5885	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5886	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И20	
5887	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5888	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5889	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5890	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5891	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5892	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5893	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5894	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5895	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5896	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5897	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5898	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5899	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5900	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5901	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5902	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5903	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5904	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5905	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5906	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5907	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5908	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		71-й ОАО потерян 30.11.39
5909	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5910	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5911	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5912	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5913	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5914	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5915	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5916	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5917	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5918	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5919	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5920	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5921	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5922	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5923	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5924	П-5	№1	01.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ф57	
5925	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5926	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5927	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5928	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5929	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5930	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5931	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5932	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5933	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5934	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5935	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5936	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5937	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5938	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5939	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5940	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5941	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5942	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5943	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5944	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5945	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5946	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5947	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5948	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5949	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5950	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		документ
5951	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		документ
5952	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5953	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5954	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5955	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5956	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5957	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП потерян 03.10.42
5958	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5959	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5960	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5961	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5962	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5963	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5964	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5965	Р-5	№1	1932	СССР		испытания 12.32
5966	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5967	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5968	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5969	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5970	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5971	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5972	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5973	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5974	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5975	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5976	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5977	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5978	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5979	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5980	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		594-й НБАП
5981	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5982	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5983	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5984	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5985	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5986	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5987	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5988	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5989	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5990	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5991	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5992	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5993	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5994	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5995	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5996	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5997	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5998	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
5999	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6000	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6001	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		документ
6002	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6003	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6004	П-5	№1	01.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ф58	
6017	Р-5	№1	05.06.33	СССР	СССР-С225	списан 21.01.39
6018	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С229	СССР-П5
6019	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф141	
6020	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6021	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6022	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6023	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6024	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6025	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6026	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6027	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6042	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		46-я АЭ
6059/257	П-5/ПР-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И107	СССР-Х197, СССР-Л2941
6060	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6061	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6062	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6063	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6064	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6065	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6066	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6067	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1387	
6068	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6069	П-5	№1	01.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ф59	списан 1941
6070	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6071	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6072	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6073	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6074	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6075	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Э34	СССР-С472
6076	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Х152	списан 27.01.40
6096	ПР-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2178	235-й АО сбит 17.07.41
6134	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6146	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Н244	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
6157	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1365	
6158	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1625	
6159	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6160	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6161	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6162	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6163	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6164	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6165	П-5	№1	22.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ф60	МАГОН уничтожен на земле 07.07.41
6166	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6167	П-5	№1	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ф61	
6168	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6169	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6170	П-5	№1	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ф62	
6171	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6172	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6173	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6174	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6175	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6176	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6177	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6178	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		623-й НБАП
6179	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6180	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6181	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6182	П-5	№1	11.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ф63	
6183	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6184	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6185	П-5	№1	11.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ф64	
6197	П-5/ПР-5	№1	1933	СССР		сбит 27.09.42
6198	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6199	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6200	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6201	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л673	
6202	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6203	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		15-й КАО сбит 11.02.40
6215	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-С519	
6216	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-С520	
6217	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6218	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6219	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-С518	
6220	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6221	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6222	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6223	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6224	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6225	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6226	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6227	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		5-й ОАП ГВФ потерян на земле 04.12.42
6247	П-5	№1	14.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1058	списан 31.12.35
6248	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6249	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1059	списан 27.09.36
6250	П-5	№1	25.06.33	СССР	СССР-Л1051	потерян 04.12.33
6251	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6252	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1052	
6253	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1053	списан 16.09.33
6254	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1054	потерян 13.10.34
6255	П-5	№1	05.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш683	потерян 10.01.34
6256	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6257	П-5	№1	22.09.34	СССР	СССР-Ш786	СССР-Л1056
6258	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6259	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1057	потерян 09.04.35
6260	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6261	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6262	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1326	
6263	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6264	П-5	№1	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1055	списан 30.12.36
6265	Р-5	№1	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С236	
6266	Р-5	№1	31.07.33	СССР	СССР-С237	
6267	Р-5	№1	31.07.33	СССР	СССР-С238	
6268	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1060	потерян 06.01.34
6269	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6270	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1061	потерян 06.01.34
6271	П-5	№1	14.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1062	списан 04.05.36
6272	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6273	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6274	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6275	П-5	№1	14.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1063	списан 12.33
6276	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1064	потерян 25.12.33
6277	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1065	списан 04.05.36
6278	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1066	потерян 05.02.34
6279	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1067	потерян 09.12.34
6280	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6281	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1068	списан 03.36
6282	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6283	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6284	П-5	№1	14.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1069	
6297	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1692	
6298	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6299	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-С517	
6300	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6301	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф142	
6302	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6303	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1693	
6304	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		594-й НБАП
6305	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6306	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6307	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6308	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2989	СССР-Т2989 8-й ОАП ГВФ потерян 29.12.42
6318	ЛП-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И520	
6319	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6320	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6321	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6322	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6323	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1626	
6324	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6325	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-К274	
6326	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6327	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6328	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6329	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6330	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6331	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6332	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш770	
6333	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6334	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6335	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6336	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6337	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ж8	потерян 08.02.42
6349	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6350	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6351	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6352	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6353	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1366	
6354	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6355	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6356	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6357	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6358	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш771	
6369	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6382	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш772	
6383	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6384	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6385	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6386	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6387	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6388	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ж54	
6389	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-К262	
6420	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С3904	
6421	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6422	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6423	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6424	П-5	№1	13.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ш688	
6425	П-5	№1	01.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1071	списан 13.01.34
6426	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6427	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6428	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6429	П-5	№1	01.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1072	списан 27.09.36
6430	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6431	П-5	№1	08.10.33	СССР	СССР-Х9	СССР-И205, СССР-Л2906
6432	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		668-й НБАП потерян16.09.42
6433	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6434	П-5	№1	01.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1075	потерян 18.05.34
6435	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6436	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6437	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6438	П-5	№1	01.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1073	
6439	П-5	№1	01.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1074	списан 17.05.38
6440	П-5	№1	20.10.33	СССР	СССР-Э38	
6441	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6442	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1382	
6460	П-5	№1	25.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш699	СССР-Л1428
6461	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6462	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6463	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6464	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6465	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6466	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6467	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6468	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С3905	
6469	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6470	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6471	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6472	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6473	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6474	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6475	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш773	
6499	П-5	№1	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1082	
6500	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6501	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6502	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6503	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6504	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6505	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6506	П-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1077	потерян 22.11.33
6507	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6508	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6509	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6510	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6511	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6512	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ж55	
6513	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6514	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6515	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6516	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6517	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6518	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6519	П-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1080	потерян 24.12.33
6520	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6521	П-5	№1	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш690	
6522	П-5	№1	20.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш691	СССР-Л1430
6523	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6524	П-5	№1	31.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1094	списан 28.06.36
6525	ЛП-5	№1	15.02.34	СССР	СССР-Х27	списан 10.03.35
6526	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6527/281	П-5/ПР-5	№1	23.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш692	СССР-Л3387
6528	П-5	№1	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1078	потерян 06.03.36
6529	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6530	П-5	№1	23.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1081	списан 04.12.33
6531	П-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1079	списан 27.02.34
6532	П-5	№1	22.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш693	
6533	П-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1084	потерян 12.33
6534/286	П-5/ПР-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш689	
6535	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6536	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		28-я ОКАЭ уничтожен 1941
6537	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6538	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6539	П-5	№1	23.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1085	списан 04.05.37
6540	П-5/ПР-5	№1	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л1083	
6541	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6542	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш774	списан 09.10.37
6543	П-5	№1	28.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1088	списан 1938
6544	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6545	П-5	№1	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш784	СССР-Л1076 потерян 04.08.34
6546	П-5	№1	26.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1086	списан 17.03.39
6547	П-5	№1	28.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1088	списан 04.05.37
6548	П-5	№1	28.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1087	списан 09.10.37
6549	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6550	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6551	П-5	№1	22.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш696	
6552	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6553	П-5	№1	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш775	списан 1938
6554	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6555	П-5	№1	31.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1090	СССР-Н16
6556	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6557	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6558	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6559	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6560	П-5	№1	22.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш697	
6561	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6562	П-5	№1	31.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1093	списан 27.09.36
6563	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6564	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6565	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6566	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6567	П-5	№1	31.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1092	потерян 17.03.34
6568	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6569	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6570	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6571	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6572	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-К261	
6573	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6574	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		594-й НБАП
6601	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1325	594-й НБАП
6602	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6603	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6604	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6605	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6606	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1286	
6607	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6608	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6609	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6610	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6611	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6612	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6613	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6614	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6615	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		668-й НБАП сбит 16.09.42
6616	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6617	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6618	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Н222	Полярная авиация списан 15.06.39
6630	Р-5/П-5	№1	1932	СССР	СССР-Х269	
6631	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6632	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6633	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6634	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6635	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6636	П-5	№1	08.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1095	списан 20.06.36
6646	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И447	
6647	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6648	П-5	№1	05.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш759	
6649	П-5	№1	08.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1097	списан 17.10.38
6650	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6651	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6652	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6653	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6654	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6655	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6656	П-5	№1	20.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш694	
6657	П-5	№1	31.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1400	СССР-Ш1098
6658	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6659	П-5	№1	08.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1098	СССР-Т1098 списан 01.05.37
6660	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6661	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1287	
6662	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6663	П-5	№1	07.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л1096	потерян
6664	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1425	СССР-И254
6665	П-5	№1	08.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш695	
6689	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш761	
6718	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И108	
6719	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6720	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		30-й СБАП, Канская АШ
6733	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И451	
6743	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6744	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6745	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6746	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6747	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1329	потерян 22.06.42
6748	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6749	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6750	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6751	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6752	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6753	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6754	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6755	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6756	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП
6757	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6758	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф143	уничтожен на земле 03.07.41
6759	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6760	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6761	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6762	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6763	Р-5а	№1	12.33	СССР	Н-7	испытания 12.33-01.34 первый 
6796	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		30-й СБАП, Канская АШ
6797	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6798	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6799	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6800	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6801	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		46-я АЭ потерян 18.09.39
6802	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6803	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6804	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6805	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР	3	1-й КАО сбит 09.02.40
6806	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6807	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6808	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6809	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6810	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6811	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6812	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6813	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6814	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		30-й СБАП, Канская АШ
6815	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6816	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6817	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6818	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6819	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6820	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6821	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6822	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		30-й СБАП, Канская АШ
6823	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6824	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6825	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6826	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6827	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6828	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6829	П-5	№1	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С324	
6830	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6831	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6832	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6833	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен при отходе 15.08.41
6834	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		623-й НБАП списан 12.42
6835	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6836	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6837	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6838	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6839	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6840	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6841	П-5	№1	11.12.33	СССР	СССР-С298	
6842	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6843	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6844	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6845	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6846	П-5	№1	11.12.33	СССР	СССР-С299	списан 02.06.38
6847	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6848	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6849	П-5	№1	17.01.34	СССР	СССР-Н25	Полярная авиация
6850	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6851	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6852	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6853	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6854	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6855	П-5	№1	11.12.33	СССР	СССР-С300	
6868	П-5	№1	05.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш760	
6883	МП-5	№1	25.02.34	СССР	СССР-Н27	Полярная авиация потерян 12.01.37
6884	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6885	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6886	П-5	№1	25.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш700	СССР-Л1429
6912	Р-5/П-5	№1	02.09.34	СССР	СССР-К22	
6955	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
6962	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш762	
6963	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6964	П-5	№1	02.09.34	СССР	СССР-К22	СССР-Т22 ОЗОАГ ГВФ потерян 07.07.42
6865	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6866	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6867	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6868	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6869	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6870	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6871	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6972	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф164	
6873	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6874	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6875	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6876	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6877	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6878	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6879	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
6980	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1395	
7005	П-5	№1	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-Х17	СССР-И168 списан 07.04.40
7006	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7007	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7008	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7009	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7010	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7011	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-И37	
7028	П-5	№1	1933	СССР		Полярная авиация
7038	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1288	
7076	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-С2584	
7091	ДИП	№1	1933	СССР		
7126	П-5	№1	02.09.34	СССР	СССР-К21	
7127	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7128	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7129	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7130	П-5	№1	02.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л668	
7131	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7132	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7133	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7134	П-5	№1	09.06.34	СССР	СССР-Х18	СССР-И166
7144	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1367	списан 14.08.40
7156/137	П-5/ПР-5	№1	09.06.34	СССР	СССР-К20	
7157	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7158	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7159	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7160	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит 05.08.42
7161	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7162	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1289	
7163	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7164	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7165	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7166	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7167	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш763	
7168	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7169	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7170	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7171	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7172	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7173	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7174	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7175	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7176	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Н245	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
7177	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7178	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7179	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7180	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7181	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7182	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7183	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7184	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7185	П-5	№1	1933	СССР		Полярная авиация
7186	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7187	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7188	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		650-й НБАП
7189	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7190	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7191	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7192	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7193	П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Н246	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
7194	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7195	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		1-й ОАП ГВФ сбит 09.12.42
7196	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7197	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7198	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш1380	
7215	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7242	П-5	№1	15.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш709	
7243	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7244	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7245	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7246	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7247	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7248	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7249	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		615-й НБАП
7250	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1687	КФ ОАГ ГВФ потерян 10.11.42
7262	П-5	№1	10.10.34	СССР	СССР-И69	списан 03.01.37
7263	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1689	
7273	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1688	 
7274	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7275	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Ф144	
7306	П-5	№1	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш703	СССР-S703, СССР-Л703
7307	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7308	П-5	№1	27.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1419	
7309	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7310	П-5	№1	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш704	СССР-Л704 потерян 19.06.41
7311	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7312	П-5	№1	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш701	
7313	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7314	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7315	Р-5/П-5	№1	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1054	
7316	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7317	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7318	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7319	П-5	№1	01.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1500	СССР-Ш1500
7320	П-5	№1	19.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш706	СССР-Л1420
7321	П-5	№1	01.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1503	
7322	П-5	№1	01.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1502	потерян 12.03.34
7323	Р-5	№1	1933	СССР		
7324	П-5	№1	01.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1504	списан 19.04.35
7325	П-5	№1	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-Э39	списан 04.40
7326	П-5	№1	19.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш708	СССР-Х16 списан 10.06.37
7327	П-5	№1	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-Э39	списан 07.04.40
7328	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7329	П-5	№1	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1501	списан 08.04.38
7330	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7331	П-5	№1	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1505	потерян 28.06.35
7332	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7333	П-5	№1	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш704	
7334	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7335	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7336	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7337	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7338	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7339	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7340	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7341	П-5	№1	15.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш705	СССР-Л1423, СССР-Т1423
7359	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф165	МАГОН потерян 06.07.41
7360	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1290	
7361	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7362	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7363	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7364	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7365	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		3-й ЛБАП сбит 07.02.40
7366	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7367	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7368	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7369	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7370	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7371	П-5	№1	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш752	
7372	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7373	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н247	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
7374	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7375	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7376	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7377	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7378	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7379	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7380	П-5	№1	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш753	
7381	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7382	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7383	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7384	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1055	
7385	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7386	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7387	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7388	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7389	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7390	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7391	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1291	
7392	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7393	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7394	П-5	№1	27.02.34	СССР	СССР-Л1422	
7414	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		668-й НБАП сбит 28.09.42
7441	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР	6	9-й КАО сбит по ошибке 13.02.40
7442	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7443	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7444	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н42	Полярная авиация потерян 16.02.38
7445	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7446	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н41	Полярная авиация
7447	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7448	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н43	Полярная авиация потерян 18.12.35
7458	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н44	Полярная авиация
7459	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х369	
7460	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7461	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7462	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7463	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7464	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7465	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1694	
7466	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7467	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7468	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7469	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7470	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7471	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7472	МП-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н45	Полярная авиация потерян 1934
7473	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7474	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф166	
7491	П-5	№1	27.11.35	СССР	СССР-С958	
7531	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП
7532	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1375	
7533	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7534	П-5	№1	28.10.34	СССР	СССР-И71	СССР-Л2779
7535	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7536	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7537	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7538	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7539	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7540	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш815	
7541	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7542	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7543	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7544/276	П-5/ПР-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш833	СССР-Л3382
7545	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н48	Полярная авиация потерян 21.07.36
7546	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш816	списан 11.01.40
7547	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7548	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7549	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7550	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш824	
7551	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7552	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7553	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7554	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш817	
7555	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7556	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш825	
7557	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7558	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш819	
7559	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш831	
7560	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7561	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7562	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш822	
7563	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7564	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7565	П-5	№1	28.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1506	списан 1938
7566	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7567	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш818	
7568	ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н268	Полярная авиация списан 30.06.40
7569/285	П-5/ПР-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш839	СССР-Л3391
7570	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7571	П-5	№1	05.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л19	сбит 07.02.40
7572	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш828	650-й НБАП сбит 21.06.43
7573	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7574	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1056	
7575	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7576	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш821	
7577	Р-5/П-5	№1	27.03.34	СССР	СССР-Х10	СССР-Л2904, СССР-Т2904
7578	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7579	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7580	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7581	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7582	П-5	№1	08.07.34	СССР	СССР-И44	
7583	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7584	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7585	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7586	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш827	СССР-Л1438 списан 25.07.38
7587	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш823	
7588	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7589	П-5	№1	28.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1505	потерян 28.06.39
7590	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш830	
7591	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш820	
7592	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7593	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1368	
7806	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
7847	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н248	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
7848	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7849	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш843	
7850/265	П-5/ПР-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш837	СССР-Л3371
7851	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-С2522	
7852	П-5	№1	09.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш826	
7853	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7854	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш842	
7855	П-5	№1	22.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1507	СССР-Ш1358
7856	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш841	
7857	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш832	
7858	П-5	№1	23.09.34	СССР	СССР-И66	
7859	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш840	
7860	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7861	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш834	
7862	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш836	
7863	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7864	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7865	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш838	
7866	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш829	СССР-Л1439 списан 25.07.38
7867	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7868	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш835	списан 22.05.39
7869	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7870	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7871	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7872	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7873	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7874	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7875	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7876	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф145	
7877	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7878	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7879	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7880	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7881	П-5	№1	22.09.34	СССР	СССР-И60	
7882	П-5	№1	23.09.34	СССР	СССР-И57	
7883	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7884	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7885	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7886	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
7896	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-К150	потерян 05.01.40
7897	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		3-й ЛБАП сбит 09.02.40
7898	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7899	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7900	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7901	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1463	списан 04.05.37
7902	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7903	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7904	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7905	П-5	№1	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С804	
7924	П-5	№1	15.06.34	СССР	СССР-С427	
7925	П-5	№1	23.04.34	СССР	СССР-И36	
7935	П-5	№1	17.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1527	списан 20.03.39
7936	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7937	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7938	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		6-й ОАП ГВФ потерян 09.12.42
7939	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7940	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7941	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7942	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2889	дефект
7943	П-5/ПР-5	№1	16.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1524	СССР-Т1524
7944	П-5	№1	29.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш867	
7945	П-5	№1	29.04.35	СССР	СССР-С670	дефект
7946	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7947	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7948	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7949	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7950	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7951	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7952	П-5	№1	22.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1528	потерян 10.06.34
7953	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7954	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7955	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7956	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7957	П-5	№1	28.10.34	СССР	СССР-И72	СССР-Л2778
7958	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7959	П-5	№1	10.06.36	СССР	СССР-Л1539	потерян 17.07.37
7960	П-5	№1	16.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1526	списан 17.05.38
7961	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит 18.01.43
7962	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7963	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-С508	
7964	П-5	№1	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш871	
7965	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7966	П-5	№1	11.09.34	СССР	СССР-С484	
7967	П-5	№1	23.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1532	потерян 10.01.36
7968	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7969	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7970	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2890	
7971	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7972	П-5	№1	20.06.34	СССР	СССР-С428	
7973	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7974	П-5	№1	27.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1531	
7975	П-5	№1	22.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1533	СССР-Т1533
7976	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7977	П-5	№1	31.10.34	СССР	СССР-С566	списан 29.01.39
7978	П-5	№1	11.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1591	СССР-Т1591
7979	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7980	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7981	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7982/251	П-5/ПР-5	№1	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1589	
7983	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7984	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7985	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7986	П-5	№1	22.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш869	2-я ШЛ ГВФ потерян 10.12.36
7987	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7988	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7989	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1607	списан 1938
7990	П-5	№1	03.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1529	СССР-Т1529 списан 08.12.39
7991	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7992	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7993	П-5	№1	26.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1924	СССР-Т1924, СССР-Л1924
7994	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7995	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7996	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7997	П-5	№1	17.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1525	СССР-Ш1359
7998	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
7999	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8000	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8001	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8002	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8003	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8004	П-5	№1	31.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1522	потерян 11.01.35
8005	П-5	№1	31.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1521	списан 04.05.36
8006	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8007	П-5	№1	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1581	списанн 28.02.39
8008	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8009	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8010	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8011	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8012	П-5	№1	07.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш862	
8013	П-5	№1	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1523	СССР-Т1523 списан 08.09.38
8014	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н249	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
8015	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Т478	
8016	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8017	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8018	П-5	№1	27.09.34	СССР	СССР-С495	
8019	П-5	№1	28.08.34	СССР	СССР-И53	
8020	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ф67	ОЗАГ ШВФ сбит 26.10.42
8021	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8022	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8023	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8024	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш918	
8025	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8026	П-5	№1	31.10.34	СССР	СССР-И75	
8027	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ф68	
8028	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ф69	
8029	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8030	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8031	П-5	№1	26.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш938	потерян 27.05.37
8032	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8033	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8034	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ф70	
8035	П-5	№1	08.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ф71	списан 16.07.41
8036	П-5	№1	13.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш939	
8037	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8038	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х270	
8039	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8040	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8041	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8042	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8043	П-5	№1	22.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1534	СССР-Т1534, СССР-Ш1623
8044	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8045	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8046	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8047	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8048	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8049	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш897	потерян 02.12.34
8050	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8051	П-5	№1	27.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш940	
8052	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8053	П-5	№1	01.09.34	СССР	СССР-И64	потерян 03.07.36
8054	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8055	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8056	П-5	№1	02.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1537	списан 27.09.36
8057	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8058	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8059	П-5	№1	27.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш865	
8060	Р-5	№1	16.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш877	
8061	ЛП-5	№1	26.09.34	СССР	СССР-И62	
8062	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8063	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8064	П-5	№1	01.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1538	СССР-Т1538 потерян 10.10.37
8065	П-5	№1	19.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш884	
8066	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8067	П-5	№1	02.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1581	списан 20.05.39
8068	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8069	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8070	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8071	П-5	№1	13.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1595	потерян 01.35
8072	П-5	№1	08.06.34	СССР	СССР-А576	
8073	П-5	№1	28.09.34	СССР	СССР-Ф74	
8074	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8075	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8076	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8077	П-5	№1	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш868	списан 14.08.40
8078	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8079	П-5	№1	17.07.34	СССР	СССР-Э41	НИИСС потерян 06.01.38
8080	П-5	№1	07.07.34	СССР	СССР-А577	
8081	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8082	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8083	П-5	№1	31.08.34	СССР	СССР-И54	
8084	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8085	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8086	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8087	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8088	П-5	№1	21.07.34	СССР	СССР-А581	СССР-АТ581
8089	П-5	№1	28.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1535	потерян 01.06.34
8090	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8091	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8092	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8093	П-5	№1	19.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш885	
8094	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8095	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8096	П-5	№1	04.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1587	списан 15.04.38
8097	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1544	списан 17.05.38
8098	П-5	№1	07.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш860	
8099	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8100	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8101	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8102	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-С569	
8103	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8104	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8105	П-5	№1	31.10.34	СССР	СССР-С544	
8106	Р-5	№1	21.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1551	списан 17.03.39
8107/252	П-5/ПР-5	№1	29.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1542	СССР-Т1542
8108	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф167	
8109	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8110	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8111	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8112	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1588	списан 15.04.38
8113	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8114	П-5	№1	04.07.34	СССР	СССР-А578	
8115	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-А583	
8116	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8117	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8118	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8119	П-5	№1	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С956	
8120	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2982	
8121	П-5	№1	13.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш935	
8122	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-А582	
8123	П-5	№1	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-А584	
8124	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП, 9-й ОАП потерян 01.04.44
8125	Р-5	№1	18.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш878	
8126	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8127	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8128	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8129	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1369	СССР-Л1369, СССР-Ш1369
8130	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1627	
8131	П-5	№1	11.09.34	СССР	СССР-А585	
8132	П-5	№1	10.11.34	СССР	СССР-И70	
8133	П-5	№1	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш872	
8134	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8135	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8136	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8137	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8138	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8139	П-5	№1	19.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш866	
8140	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н49	Полярная авиация потерян 05.04.36
8141	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8142	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8143	П-5	№1	01.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш889	
8144	П-5	№1	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1600	списан 21.061.39
8145	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8146	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8147	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8148	П-5	№1	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш863	
8149	П-5	№1	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш870	списан 1938
8150	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8151	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8152	П-5	№1	27.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1593	СССР-Н1593 списан 07.04.40
8153	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8154	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8155	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8156	П-5	№1	21.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1545	списан 15.04.38
8157	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш898	
8158	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8159	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8160	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш893	
8161	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8162	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8163	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф147	уничтожен на земле 05.07.41
8164	П-5	№1	09.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш788	
8165	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1590	потерян 19.11.34
8166	П-5	№1	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1597	
8167	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8168	П-5	№1	27.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1541	СССР-Т1541
8169	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8170	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8171	П-5	№1	19.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш882	СССР-Т882
8172	П-5	№1	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С605	
8173	П-5	№1	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Ш846	СССР-Л846, СССР-Л1452, СССР-Т1452
8174	П-5	№1	04.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1540	СССР-Л1452, СССР-Т1452 потерян 04.12.43
8175	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8176	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х283	
8177	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8178	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х286	списан 07.12.44
8179	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8180	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш895	
8181	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1543	потерян 18.07.34
8182	П-5	№1	08.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1440	списан 15.04.38
8183	П-5	№1	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш874	
8184	П-5	№1	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1596	
8185	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8186	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8187	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8188	ССС	№1	11.34	СССР		опытный
8189	П-5	№1	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1553	списан 15.04.38
8190	П-5	№1	15.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш855	
8191	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-С530	
8192	П-5	№1	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С630	
8193	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8194	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8195	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8196	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8197	П-5	№1	03.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1554	потерян
8198	П-5	№1	14.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш845	СССР-Л845
8199	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8200	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8201	МП-5	№1	27.07.34	СССР	СССР-Х29	
8202	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8203	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф146	
8204	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8205	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-К23	
8206	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8207	МП-5	№1	27.08.34	СССР	СССР-Х39	
8208	МП-5	№1	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н90	Полярная авиация
8209	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8210	МП-5	№1	27.07.34	СССР	СССР-Х30	
8211	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8212	МП-5	№1	27.07.34	СССР	СССР-Х31	ОЗАГ ГВФ потерян 06.01.42
8213	ЛП-5	№1	23.09.34	СССР	СССР-И61	
8214	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8215	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8216	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8217	П-5	№1	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш875	
8218	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8219	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8220	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-К227	
8221	П-5	№1	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш864	
8222	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8223	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2996	
8224	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8225	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8226	П-5	№1	20.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1594	списан 25.07.38
8227	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8228	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8229	П-5	№1	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-Ф72	
8230	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8231	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
8232	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8233	П-5	№1	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1546	
8234	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8235	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8236	П-5	№1	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1552	списан 08.04.38
8237	Р-5	№1	16.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1563	СССР-Т1563 списан 17.05.38
8238	П-5	№1	03.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш847	дефект
8239	П-5	№1	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1547	СССР-Т1547
8240	П-5	№1	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-Ф73	СССР-А579 дефект
8241	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8242	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8243	П-5	№1	31.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1556	списан 07.04.40
8244	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8245	П-5	№1	21.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1548	дефект
8246	П-5	№1	17.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1549	списан 04.12.38 
8247	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8248	П-5	№1	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1550	списан 05.08.40
8249	П-5	№1	31.10.34	СССР	СССР-С545	дефект
8250	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
8251	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х168	
8252	П-5	№1	25.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш850	дефект
8253	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8254	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8255	П-5	№1	11.09.34	СССР	СССР-С485	
8256	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8257	П-5	№1	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С793	дефект
8258	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2991	
8259	П-5	№1	31.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1555	потерян 16.12.35
8260	П-5	№1	13.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш649	дефект
8261	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8262	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8263	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8264	П-5	№1	01.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш900	
8265	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8266	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1557	потерян 16.12.35
8267	П-5	№1	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-Н65	Полярная авиация
8268	Р-5	№1	15.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш648	дефект
8269	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8270	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш899	
8271	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8272	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8273	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8274	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
8275	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8276	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8277	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8278	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8279	П-5	№1	13.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш852	
8280	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8281	П-5	№1	17.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш853	
8282	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8283	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП
8284	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8285	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		дефект
8286	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8287	Р-5	№1	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1601	списан 15.04.38
8288	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н46	Полярная авиация потерян 22.12.39
8289	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8290	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8291	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8292	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8293	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8294	П-5	№1	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-К24	
8295	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8296	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8297	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8298	П-5	№1	27.05.35	СССР	СССР-С708	
8299	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8300	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8301	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8302	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1988	списан 20.06.40
8303	П-5	№1	16.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш881	СССР-Т881
8304	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8305	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8306	П-5	№1	15.09.34	СССР	СССР-Н47	Полярная авиация потерян 03.07.35
8307	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8308	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8309	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2891	
8310	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8311	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8312	ЛП-5	№1	21.10.34	СССР	СССР-И68	
8337	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1695	
8338	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8339	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8340	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8341	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8342	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8343	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8344	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8345	П-5	№1	11.08.34	СССР	СССР-С473	
8346	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8347	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8348	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8349	Р-5	№1	13.07.35	СССР	СССР-С770	СССР-Л1484, СССР-Т1484
8350	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8351	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП сбит 13.05.43
8361	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-С1057	
8362	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8363	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8364	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8365	П-5	№1	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С657	
8366	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1333	
8367	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8368	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8369	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8370	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8371	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8372	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8373	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8374	П-5	№1	26.06.35	СССР	СССР-С743	
8375	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8376	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8377	П-5	№1	02.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1583	СССР-Т1583
8378	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8379	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		623-й НБАП
8380	П-5	№1	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ш861	
8381	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8382	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8383	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8384	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8385	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8386	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8387	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8388	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8389	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2998	
8405	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф168	
8406	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8407	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8408	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8409	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8410	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8411	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8412	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8413	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х289	
8424	П-5	№1	11.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1568	
8425	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8426	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8427	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1378	
8428	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8429	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-С1119	СССР-Л1690
8430	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8431	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х290	
8432	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8433	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-С538	СССР-Ф111
8434	П-5	№1	25.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш856	
8435	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8436	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8437	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8438	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8439	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8440	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1332	
8441	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8442	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1334	
8443	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8444	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1558	списан 1938
8445	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8446	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8447	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8448	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8449	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		132-я БАД сбит 07.43
8456	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2892	
8457	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8458	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1565	П-5 Аэрофлот
8459	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8460	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2894	
8461	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8462	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8463	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8464	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1561	списан 17.05.38
8465	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8466	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8467	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8468	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8469	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8470	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8471	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8472	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2895	
8473	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8474	П-5	№1	11.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1560	потерян 10.10.38
8475	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8476	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1335	
8477	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8478	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8479	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8480	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8481	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8482	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8483	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1336	
8484	П-5	№1	13.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш854	
8494	П-5	№1	01.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1564	списан 17.07.37
8495	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8496	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8497	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8498	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8499	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1337	
8500	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8501	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8502	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8503	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8504	П-5	№1	15.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш851	дефект
8505/253	П-5/ПР-5	№1	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1559	
8506	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8507	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8508	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8509	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8510	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8511	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8512	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8513	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8514	П-5	№1	29.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1579	списан 15.04.38
8515	П-5	№1	02.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1582	списан 17.10.39
8516	П-5	№1	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш957	
8517	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8518	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8519	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8520	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8521	П-5	№1	13.09.34	СССР	СССР-С487	
8522	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8523	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8524	П-5	№1	14.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1570	списан 1938
8525	П-5	№1	11.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1566	
8526	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8527	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8528	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8529	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8530	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8531	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8532	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8533	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8534	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1572	списан 22.10.35
8535	П-5	№1	23.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1577	списан 17.10.38
8536	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8537	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8538	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8539	П-5/ПР-5	№1	01.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1578	
8540	П-5	№1	02.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1585	
8541	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8542	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8543	П-5	№1	02.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1586	списан 08.12.39
8544	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1574	СССР-Т1575 списан 25.07.38
8545	П-5	№1	22.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1562	списан 17.07.37
8546	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8547	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8548	П-5	№1	26.11.34	СССР	СССР-С567	дефект
8549	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		1-й ОАП ГВФ сбит 09.12.42
8550	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8551	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8552	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8553	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8554	П-5	№1	25.08.34	СССР	СССР-Ш857	
8555	П-5	№1	16.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1571	потерян 07.01.36
8556	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8557	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8558	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8559	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8560	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8561	П-5	№1	27.09.34	СССР	СССР-С496	
8562	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8563	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8564	П-5	№1	25.09.34	СССР	СССР-Ш858	
8565	П-5	№1	01.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1568	
8566	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х291	
8567	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8568	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8569	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8570	П-5	№1	1934	СССР		Якутская авиагруппа ГВФ списан 1944
8571	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8572	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8573	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8574	П-5	№1	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1567	
8575	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8576	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8577	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8578	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8579	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8580	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х366	
8581	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8582	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8583	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8584	П-5	№1	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1580	СССР-Т1580
8585	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8586	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8587	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8588	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8589	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8590	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8591	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8592	ЛП-5	№1	16.08.34	СССР	СССР-И56	CCCH-C3925
8593	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8594	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1573	списан 08.12.39
8595	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8596	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф169	
8597	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8598	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8599	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф170	
8600	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8601	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8602	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8603	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8604	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8605	ЛП-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н269	Полярная авиация
8606	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8607	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8608	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8609	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8610	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8611	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8612	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8613	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		28-я ОКАЭ уничтожен 1941
8614	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8615	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8616	ЛП-5	№1	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Х45	списан 17.01.39
8617	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-К263	
8618	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ф171	
8628	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		71-й ОАО потерян 09.12.39
8629	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н278	Полярная авиация
8630	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8631	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8632	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1574	
8633	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8634	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8635	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1592	списан 20.03.39
8636	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8637	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8638	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8639	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8640	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8641	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8642	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8643	ЛП-5	№1	23.10.34	СССР	СССР-Х44	списан 17.01.39
8644	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8645	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8646	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8647	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8648	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8649	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8650	П-5	№1	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-С539	
8663	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1696	
8681	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н279	Полярная авиация
8706	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит03.02.42
8707	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8708	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8709	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8710	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8711	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8712	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8713	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8714	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1696	18-й ОАП бн 19 потерян 23.01.44
8725	П-5	№1	26.11.34	СССР	СССР-С568	
8726	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8727	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8728	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8729	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8730	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8731	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8732	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8733	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8734	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8735	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8736	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП
8754	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1370	
8755	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8756	П-5	№1	28.09.34	СССР	СССР-Ф723	
8757	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8758	П-5	№1	20.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1599	списан 28.06.39
8759	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1292	
8760	П-5	№1	17.10.34	СССР	СССР-А586	
8771	П-5	№1	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-С537	СССР-Ф111
8772	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8773	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		523-й НБАП
8774	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8775	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		594-й НБАП
8776	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		594-й НБАП
8777	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8778	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8779	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8780	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н250	Полярная авиация списан 01.12.38
8781	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП
8782	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8783	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л83	
8784	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8785	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8786	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8787	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8788	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8789	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8790	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8791	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8792	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-С570	
8805	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х262	
8806	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8807	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1374	
8808	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1396	
8809	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8810	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8811	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8812	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8813	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8814	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8815	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8816	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8817	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1388	
8851	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-И444	
8852	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8853	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8854	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8855	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8856	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8857	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8858	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8859	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8860	Р-5/П-5	№1	10.34	СССР	СССР-Х367	потерян 08.01.44
8861	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1338	
8885	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит03.02.42
8886	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		3-й ЛБАП сбит 28.01.40
8887	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8888	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1686	
8889	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР	9	1-й КАО сбит 09.02.40
8890	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.35 шасси с пневмотормозами
8891	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8892	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8893	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8894	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8895	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8896	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8897	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8898	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2983	
8899	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8900	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8901	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1293	
8902	П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Н223	Полярная авиация списан 15.06.39
8903	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8904	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8905	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		3-й ЛБАП сбит 01.02.40
8906	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8907	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8908	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8909	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Т467	
8910	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8911	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8912	Р-5	№1	31.10.34	СССР	СССР-С546	дефект
8913	П-5	№1	11.08.35	СССР	СССР-С800	СССР-Н157 Полярная авиация
8914	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8915	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8916	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8917	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8918	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8919	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8920	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8921	П-5	№1	20.11.34	СССР	СССР-Л1604	СССР-Т1604 списан 07.04.40
8922	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8923	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8924	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1628	
8925	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8926	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8927	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8928	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2997	
8929	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2994	
8930	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8931	П-5	№1	205.11.34	СССР	СССР-Л1605	списан 15.04.38
8932/197	П-5/ПР-5	№1	20.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1603	СССР-Л3306
8933	П-5	№1	17.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш880	
8934	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8935	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8936	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8937	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8938	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8939	П-5	№1	01.12.34	СССР	СССР-Л1606	списан 15.04.38
8940	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП сбит 09.08.42
8941	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8942	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8943	П-5	№1	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш873	
8944	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8945	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8946	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8947	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8948	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8949	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8950	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8951	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП потерян 06.43
8963	П-5	№1	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш876	
8964	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8965	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8966	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8967	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8968	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8969	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8970	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8971	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8972	П-5	№1	10.11.34	СССР	СССР-Л1598	списан 1938
8973	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8974	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8975	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8976/283	П-5/ПР-5	№1	17.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш883	
8977	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8978	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8979	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Х244	
8980	П-5	№1	16.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш787	
8981	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8982	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8983	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8984	П-5	№1	23.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш886	
8985	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш892	
8986	П-5	№1	23.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш888	
8987	Р-5	№1	1934			
8988	Р-5	№1	1934			
8989	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2896	
8990	Р-5	№1	1934			
8991	Р-5	№1	1934			
8992	П-5	№1	08.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш901	
8993	Р-5	№1	1934			
8994	Р-5	№1	1934			
8995	Р-5	№1	1934			
8996	П-5	№1	27.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш887	
8997	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
8998	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-С571	
8999	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9000	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1372	
9001	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9002	П-5	№1	23.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш891	
9003	Р-5	№1	1934			
9004	Р-5	№1	1934			
9005	П-5	№1	27.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш890	
9006	Р-5	№1	1934			
9007	Р-5	№1	1934			
9008	Р-5	№1	1934			
9009	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш896	
9010	Р-5	№1	1934			
9011	Р-5	№1	1934			
9012	П-5	№1	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-Н69	Полярная авиация
9013	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1609	
9014	Р-5	№1	1934			
9015	Р-5	№1	1934			
9016	П-5	№1	29.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш894	
9041	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		615-й НБАП
9045	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-01
9046	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-02
9047	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-03
9048	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-04
9049	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-05
9050	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-06
9051	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		42-07
9052	Р-5	№1	10.34	СССР		42-08
9053	Р-5	№1	1934			
9054	Р-5	№1	1934			
9055	Р-5	№1	1934			
9056	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1397	
9057	Р-5	№1	1934			
9058	Р-5	№1	1934			
9059	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш904	
9060	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш905	
9061	П-5	№1	08.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш910	
9062	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш906	
9063	Р-5	№1	1934			
9064	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш912	615-й НБАП
9065	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9066	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш907	
9067	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш903	СССР-Л903
9068	Р-5	№1	1934			
9069	Р-5	№1	1934			
9070	П-5	№1	24.11.34	СССР	СССР-Ш913	3-я ОШПиА ГВФ потерян 08.06.35
9071	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9072	П-5	№1	11.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш911	КФ ОАГ ГВФ сбит 22.07.42
9073	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш917	
9074	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш909	
9075	П-5	№1	04.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш902	
9076/275	П-5/ПР-5	№1	19.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш919	
9077	Р-5	№1	1934			
9078	Р-5/ПЛ-5	№1	1934	СССР		7-й ОАП ГВФ потерян 30.12.42
9079	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш930	
9080	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш915	
9081	П-5	№1	19.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш920	
9082	Р-5	№1	1934			
9083	Р-5	№1	1934			
9084	П-5	№1	11.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш914	
9085	П-5	№1	23.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш936	
9086	Р-5	№1	1934			
9087	Р-5	№1	1934			
9088	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш931	
9089	П-5	№1	27.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш908	
9090	Р-5	№1	1934			
9091	Р-5	№1	1934			
9092	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		650-й НБАП сбит 14.03.43
9093	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш934	
9094	Р-5	№1	1934			
9095	Р-5	№1	1934			
9096	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1615	списан 08.09.38
9097	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш932	
9098	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш916	
9099	Р-5	№1	1934			
9100	Р-5	№1	1934			
9101	Р-5	№1	1934			
9102	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1608	списан 15.04.38
9103	Р-5	№1	1934			
9104	Р-5	№1	1934			
9105	Р-5	№1	1934			
9106	Р-5	№1	1934			
9107	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1609	списан 17.03.39
9108	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9109	П-5	№1	15.12.34	СССР	СССР-И76	
9110	Р-5	№1	1934	СССР		
9111	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1610	списан 10.03.41
9112	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х292	
9113	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1611	
9114	Р-5	№1	1934			
9115	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1612	потерян 04.05.37
9116	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ж44	
9117	П-5	№1	03.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1613	списан 25.07.38
9118	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9119	П-5	№1	13.12.34	СССР	СССР-Ш933	
9120	Р-5	№1	1935			
9121	Р-5	№1	1935			
9122	Р-5	№1	1935			
9123	Р-5	№1	1935			
9124	Р-5	№1	1935			
9125	Р-5	№1	1935			
9126	Р-5	№1	1935			
9127	Р-5	№1	1935			
9128	ЛП-5	№1	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-Н67	Полярная авиация
9129	ЛП-5	№1	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-Н68	Полярная авиация
9130	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9131	П-5	№1	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-Н66	Полярная авиация
9132	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ж45	
9133	Р-5	№1	1935			
9134	Р-5	№1	1935			
9135	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х271	
9136	Р-5	№1	1935			
9137	Р-5	№1	1935			
9138	ЛП-5	№1	20.09.35	СССР	СССР-И128	списан 16.09.39
9191	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1714	СССР-Ш1360
9192	П-5	№1	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1740	списан 08.12.39
9193	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1708	списан 17.10.38
9194	П-5	№1	07.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1741	
9195	П-5	№1	01.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1715	
9196	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1622	потерян 04.11.38
9197	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1717	
9198	П-5	№1	07.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1742	
9199	П-5	№1	07.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1985	СССР-Н1985
9200	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1702	списан 15.04.38
9201	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9202	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		33-я ВРЭ портерян 19.01.40
9213	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		1-й ОАП ГВФ сбит 05.11.42
9222	П-5	№1	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1889	СССР-Т1889
9223	Р-5	№1	1935			
9224	Р-5	№1	1935			
9225	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ш1398	
9226	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9227	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ф172	СССР-И172, 3-я ОКАДС ГВФ потерян 09.02.43
9238	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		668-й НБАП сбит 15.09.42
9239	Р-5	№1	1935			
9240	Р-5	№1	1935			
9241	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ф173	
9255	П-5	№1	05.04.35	СССР	СССР-И82	
9256	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1716	списан 31.12.35
9257	Р-5	№1	1935			
9258	Р-5	№1	1935			
9259	Р-5	№1	1935			
9260	Р-5	№1	1935			
9261	Р-5	№1	1935			
9262	Р-5	№1	1935			
9263	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ш1399	
9264	Р-5	№1	1935			
9265	Р-5	№1	1935			
9266	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-С22	СССР-Н267 Полярная авиация списан 29.08.40
9289	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		650-й НБАП
9290	Р-5	№1	1935			
9291	Р-5	№1	1935			
9292/279	П-5/ПР-5	№1	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1737	
9293	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9294	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9295	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9296	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9297	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9298	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9299	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		650-й НБАП
9300	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-С21	СССР-И87
9301	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9302	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2984	
9303	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9304	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9305	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1729	
9306	Р-5/П-5	№1	1934	СССР	СССР-Ш1371	
9335	П-5	№1	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С866	
9336	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9337	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9338	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9339	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1539	
9340	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9341	П-5	№1	26.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1614	списан 15.04.38
9342	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ш1339	
9343	П-5	№1	13.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1616	потерян 26.01.38
9344	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9345	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9346	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9347	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9348	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9349	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9350	П-5	№1	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1749	списан 04.05.36
9351	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ш941	
9352	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9353	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9354	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9355	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9356	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9357	Р-5/ЛП-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х354	
9380	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2986	потерян 14.06.41
9381	П-5	№1	25.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф79	списан 24.01.41
9382	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф87	
9383	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2981	
9384	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф95	потерян 16.07.41
9385	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9386	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9387	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х272	
9388	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф89	потерян 06.09.41
9389	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2992	потерян 29.04.41
9390	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9391	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-К275	
9392	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9393	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9394	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф97	
9395	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9396	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9397	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф100	
9409	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х262	
9410	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9411	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2993	
9412	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-К276	
9413	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9414	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		телемеханический опытный
9415	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9416	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9417	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф90	ОЗАГ ГВФ уничтожен на земле 06.02.42
9418	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9419	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф99	
9420	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1709	потерян 28.06.39
9421	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1703	
9422	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1621	списан 15.04.38
9423	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1623	
9424	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1704	потерян 26.09.38
9425	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9426	П-5	№1	20.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1617	потерян 06.03.36
9427	П-5	№1	07.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1743	СССР-Т1743
9428	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1721	
9429	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1722	СССР-Т1722 потерян 30.01.43
9430	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1625	списан 28.58.37
9431	П-5	№1	16.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1618	списан 17.05.38
9432	П-5	№1	23.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1723	списан 25.07.38
9433	П-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1925	СССР-Т1925
9434	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1700	СССР-Т1700 столкновение в Ил-4 №5413912 потерян 24.05.44
9435	П-5	№1	22.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1711	
9436	П-5	№1	16.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1619	списан 20.03.39
9437	П-5	№1	20.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1620	СССР-Т1620
9438	МП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н93	Полярная авиация
9439	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н92	Полярная авиация
9440	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1726	
9441	ЛП-5	№1	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-И127	СССР-Л2899 списан 07.04.40
9442	ЛП-5	№1	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-И98	
9443	ЛП-5	№1	02.10.35	СССР	СССР-Х66	потерян 01.42
9444	ЛП-5	№1	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-И85	
9445	ЛП-5	№1	02.10.35	СССР	СССР-Х67	
9446	ЛП-5	№1	16.10.35	СССР	СССР-И95	СССР-К241
9447	ЛП-5	№1	02.04.36	СССР	СССР-И121	
9448	ЛП-5	№1	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-И93	
9449	ЛП-5	№1	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-Л1979	списан 17.03.39
9450	ЛП-5	№1	15.06.35	СССР	СССР-S89	СССР-Л89
9451	П-5	№1	23.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1904	потерян 04.12.38
9452/267	П-5/ПР-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1707	
9453	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н89	Полярная авиация
9454	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1724	списан 20.06.40
9455	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н95	Полярная авиация
9456	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1730	
9457	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1705	потерян 04.04.37
9458	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1712	СССР-Ш1361
9459	МП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н94	Полярная авиация
9460	П-5	№1	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1701	потерян 30.10.36
9461	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9462	П-5	№1	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1624	списан 25.07.38
9463	П-5	№1	22.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1713	
9464	П-5	№1	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1744	потерян 06.03.36
9465	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1710	списан 31.10.37
9466	П-5	№1	07.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1918	потерян 31.07.36
9467	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1905	потерян 05.07.35
9468	П-5	№1	23.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1906	
9469	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1719	списан 20.03.39
9470	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1891	списан 1935
9471	П-5	№1	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1745	списан 1938
9472/278	П-5/ПР-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1894	СССР-Т1894
9473	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9474	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1731	потерян 18.02.37
9475	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1727	СССР-Т1727 списан 08.12.39
9476	П-5	№1	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1903	СССР-Т1903 списан 08.12.39
9477	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1725	списан 04.05.37
9478	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1895	СССР-Т1895
9479	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1893	потерян 15.03.36
9480	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1890	потерян 08.07.35
9481	П-5	№1	10.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1746	
9482	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1896	
9483	П-5	№1	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1738	потерян 22.01.36
9484/249	П-5/ПР-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1750	
9485	П-5/ПР-5	№1	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1747	
9486	П-5	№1	21.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1732	потерян 18.04.42
9487	П-5/ПР-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1728	
9488	П-5	№1	21.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1886	СССР-Т1886
9489	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1907	СССР-Ш1340
9490	П-5	№1	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1748	списан 07.04.40
9491	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1718	списан 17.05.38
9492	П-5	№1	01.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1892	потерян 21.11.36
9493	П-5	№1	01.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1887	потерян 31.12.35
9494	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1908	
9495	П-5	№1	05.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1927	СССР-Т1927
9496	П-5	№1	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1735	СССР-Т1735 списан 09.10.39
9497	П-5	№1	01.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1888	СССР-Т1888
9498	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9499	П-5	№1	31.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш948	
9500	П-5	№1	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1733	списан 07.04.40
9501	П-5	№1	31.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш943	
9502	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1734	потерян 22.06.35
9513/255	П-5/ПР-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1917	
9514	П-5	№1	29.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш949	
9515	П-5	№1	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1473	СССР-Т1473
9516	П-5	№1	25.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш944	
9517	П-5	№1	25.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш942	
9518	П-5	№1	29.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш945	
9519	П-5	№1	29.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш946	потерян 30.08.41
9520	П-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш950	
9521	ЛП-5	№1	03.08.35	СССР	СССР-И96	СССР-Х169 списан 15.10.40
9522	ЛП-5	№1	03.11.35	СССР	СССР-И147	СССР-К131, СССР-Л2780
9523	ЛП-5	№1	27.07.35	СССР	СССР-И97	СССР-И148
9524	ЛП-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9525	ЛП-5	№1	19.07.35	СССР	СССР-Х62	
9526	ЛП-5	№1	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И85	
9527	ЛП-5	№1	27.07.35	СССР	СССР-И111	
9528	ЛП-5	№1	09.08.35	СССР	СССР-И94	списан 31.08.38
9529	ЛП-5	№1	02.07.35	СССР	СССР-И90	
9530	ЛП-5	№1	09.07.35	СССР	СССР-И88	СССР-И150
9531	МП-5	№1	05.04.35	СССР	СССР-И83	
9532	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н127	списан 28.12.36
9533	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н128	Полярная авиация списан 25.09.38
9534	МП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н129	Полярная авиация списан 20.12.37
9535	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н130	Полярная авиация
9536	ЛП-5	№1	31.07.35	СССР	СССР-И89	
9537	ЛП-5	№1	25.07.35	СССР	СССР-И116	потерян 1936
9538	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н122	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2927
9539	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н108	Полярная авиация
9540	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н110	Полярная авиация
9541	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1910	потерян 20.06.40
9542	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1911	
9543	П-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1920	списан 20.03.39
9544	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1913	
9545	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1909	СССР-Т1909
9546	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1899	списан 10.03.41
9547	П-5	№1	31.03.35	СССР	СССР-Ш947	
9548	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1900	потерян 01.09.38
9549	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1912	
9550	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1901	списан 28.08.37
9551	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1914	списан 14.06.41
9552	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н109	Полярная авиация потерян 23.02.37
9553	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н106	Полярная авиация
9554	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н124	Полярная авиация
9555	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н125	Полярная авиация потерян 11.04.36
9556/199	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н111	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2928
9557	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н112	Полярная авиация потерян 16.12.36
9558/262	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н107	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2897
9559/254	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н123	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2898
9560	П-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1915	
9561	П-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1916	СССР-Ш1341
9562	П-5	№1	05.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1897	
9563	П-5	№1	06.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1902	потерян 27.09.35
9564	П-5	№1	01.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1898	
9565	П-5	№1	04.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1919	списан 04.05.37
9566	П-5	№1	14.10.35	СССР	СССР-С1978	СССР-Л1978, СССР-Т1978
9567	П-5	№1	28.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1952	СССР-Т1952
9568	П-5	№1	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1944	списан 28.08.37
9569	П-5	№1	10.08.35	СССР	СССР-М52	списан 08.12.39
9570	П-5	№1	22.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1956	СССР-S1956 списан 07.04.40
9571/250	П-5/ПР-5	№1	26.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1923	СССР-Т1923
9572	П-5	№1	10.08.35	СССР	СССР-М50	потерян 26.12.36
9573	П-5	№1	27.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1926	
9574	П-5	№1	27.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1921	списан 17.10.38
9575	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1922	
9576	П-5	№1	01.06.35	СССР	СССР-Ш967	
9577	П-5	№1	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш951	
9578	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш970	
9579	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1938	списан 17.05.39
9580	П-5	№1	19.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш955	
9581	П-5	№1	19.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1929	
9582	П-5	№1	23.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш960	
9583	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1930	списан 1938
9584	П-5	№1	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш952	
9585/268	П-5/ПР-5	№1	19.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1931	СССР-Т1931
9586	П-5	№1	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш953	списан 29.11.39
9587	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1941	спи сан 20.06.40
9588	П-5	№1	01.06.35	СССР	СССР-Ш974	
9589	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1932	списан 14.11.39
9590	П-5	№1	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш954	
9591	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1942	СССР-S1942, СССР-Т1942
9592	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш958	
9593	П-5	№1	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1934	
9594	П-5	№1	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш956	
9595	П-5	№1	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1943	списан 07.04.40
9596	П-5	№1	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш961	СССР-Т9561
9597	П-5	№1	20.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1939	списан 08.09.38
9598	П-5	№1	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш957	СССР-Т957
9599	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1935	СССР-Т1935
9600	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш971	
9601	П-5	№1	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1933	СССР-Т1933
9602	П-5	№1	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш962	594-й НБАП сбит 1941
9603	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1945	СССР-Т1945, СССР-Л1945
9604	П-5	№1	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш959	
9605	П-5	№1	25.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1948	СССР-S1948, СССР-Т1948
9606	П-5	№1	19.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш963	
9607	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1946	СССР-С1134
9608	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш968	
9609	П-5	№1	20.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1950	потерян 10.03.38
9610	П-5	№1	28.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш972	
9611	П-5	№1	19.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1936	СССР-Т1936
9612	П-5	№1	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш964	
9613	П-5	№1	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1947	списан 15.04.38
9614	П-5	№1	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш965	
9615	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1949	списан 15.04.38
9616	П-5	№1	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш968	
9617	П-5	№1	05.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1953	СССР-Т1953
9618	П-5	№1	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-Ш966	
9619	П-5	№1	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1954	списан 15.04.38
9620	П-5	№1	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-Ш975	
9621	П-5	№1	25.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1951	СССР-S1951, СССР-Т19451
9622	П-5	№1	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш973	
9623/260	П-5/ПР-5	№1	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1955	
9624/161	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-И98	СССР-К132
9625	П-5	№1	17.08.35	СССР	СССР-Ф76	
9626	П-5	№1	05.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1928	
9627/274	П-5/ПР-5	№1	20.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л1937	
9628	П-5	№1	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л1940	СССР-Т1940
9629	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
9630	П-5	№1	03.11.35	СССР	СССР-И132	
9631	П-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н126	Полярная авиация

10039	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Ш1629	
10040	П-5	№1	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-С929	
10043	Р-5/П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х314	ОЗАГ ГВФ сбит 24.02.42
10047	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф86	
10054	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф88	
10055	Р-5/П-5	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Х301	
10061	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф80	
10062	Р-5	№1	1936	СССР		
10063	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф96	
10064	Р-5	№1	1936	СССР		
10065	П-5	№1	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф98	
10066	П-5	№1	16.09.39	СССР	СССР-Х253	
10073	Р-5	№1	1935	СССР		650-й НБАП
10074	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-М64	
10075	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-С1004	СССР-Л1004
10076	П-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л661	СССР-Ф182
10077	П-5	№1	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С811	
10078	П-5	№1	01.09.35	СССР	СССР-С839	
10079	П-5	№1	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С785	
10080	П-5	№1	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С824	
10081	П-5	№1	1935	СССР		
10082	ЛП-5	№1	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-Л1981	списан 15.04.38
10083/259	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	02.11.35	СССР	СССР-Л1969	
10084	ЛП-5	№1	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1963	списан 15.04.38
10085	ЛП-5	№1	17.08.35	СССР	СССР-И95	СССР-Л1982 списан 08.09.38
10086	ЛП-5	№1	19.09.35	СССР	СССР-И88	
10087	ЛП-5	№1	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1965	списан 1938
10088	ЛП-5	№1	27.07.35	СССР	СССР-И93	СССР-Л1983 столкновение в воздухе с АНТ-9 №177 потерян 27.06.37
10089	ЛП-5	№1	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-Х71	СССР-Л2439
10090	ЛП-5	№1	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1961	списан 08.12.39
10091	ЛП-5	№1	02.11.35	СССР	СССР-Л1971	списан 17.10.38
10092	ЛП-5	№1	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1959	
10093/198	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	10.08.35	СССР	СССР-М51	СССР-Л3308
10094	ЛП-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1964	СССР-S1964, СССР-Ш1964
10095	ЛП-5	№1	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1962	списан 08.12.39
10096/271	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	10.08.35	СССР	СССР-М53	
10097	ЛП-5	№1	27.09.35	СССР	СССР-И97	
10098	ЛП-5	№1	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-Л1972	33-й ОАО потерян 14.03.38
10099	ЛП-5	№1	05.10.35	СССР	СССР-И94	
10100	ЛП-5	№1	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1973	
10101	ЛП-5	№1	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-И143	
10102	ЛП-5	№1	08.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1974	списан 20.03.39
10103/269	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1976	
10104	ЛП-5	№1	14.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1968	
10105	ЛП-5	№1	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1975	списан 04.12.38 
10106	ЛП-5	№1	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1977	списан 17.10.38
10107/270	ЛП-5/ПР-5	№1	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1967	
10108	ЛП-5	№1	20.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1970	списан 07.04.40
10109	ЛП-5	№1	17.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1980	потерян 29.11.35
1005	ПР-5	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Н70	Полярная авиация

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания
ОД-09		№31	Д	09	13.11.32	СССР	СССР-С188	
ОД-10		№31	Д	10	13.11.32	СССР	СССР-С189	
ОД-11		№31	Д	11	1932	СССР		
ОД-12		№31	Д	12	1932	СССР		
ОД-13		№31	Д	13	1932	СССР		
ОД-14		№31	Д	14	1932	СССР		
ОД-15		№31	Д	15	1932	СССР		
ОД-16		№31	Д	16	1932	СССР		
ОД-17		№31	Д	17	1932	СССР		
ОД-18		№31	Д	18	1932	СССР		
ОД-19		№31	Д	19	09.04.33	СССР	СССР-И22	
ОД-20		№31	Д	20	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф108	
ОД-21		№31	Д	21	1932	СССР	СССР-С2557	списан 02.06.38
ОД-22		№31	Д	22	1932	СССР		
ОД-23		№31	Д	23	1932	СССР		
ОД-24		№31	Д	24	1932	СССР	СССР-С1075	
ОД-25		№31	Д	25	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф127	
ОД-26		№31	Д	26	1932	СССР		
ОД-27		№31	Д	27	1932	СССР		
ОД-28		№31	Д	28	1932	СССР	СССР-И49	
ОД-29		№31	Д	29	1932	СССР		
ОД-30		№31	Д	30	1932	СССР		
ОД-31		№31	Д	31	1932	СССР		
ОД-32		№31	Д	32	22.02.33	СССР	СССР-С218	
ОД-33		№31	Д	33	22.02.33	СССР	СССР-С219	
ОД-34		№31	Д	34	27.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ф51	
ОД-35		№31	Д	35	27.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ф52	списан 27.05.41
ОД-36		№31	Д	36	27.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ф53	списан 13.05.35
ОД-37		№31	Д	37	27.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ф54	
ОД-38		№31	Д	38	1932	СССР		
ОД-39		№31	Д	39	1932	СССР		
ОД-40		№31	Д	40	1932	СССР		
ОД-41		№31	Д	41	1932	СССР		
ОД-42		№31	Д	42	1932	СССР		
ОД-43		№31	Д	43	1932	СССР		
ОД-44		№31	Д	44	1932	СССР		
ОД-45		№31	Д	45	1932	СССР		
ОД-46		№31	Д	46	1932	СССР		
ОД-47		№31	Д	47	01.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ф49	
ОД-48		№31	Д	48	01.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ф50	списан 27.05.41
ОД-49		№31	Д	49	1932	СССР		
ОД-50		№31	Д	50	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф77	
ОД-51		№31	Д	51	1932	СССР		
ОД-52		№31	Д	52	1932	СССР		
ОД-53		№31	Д	53	01.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ф48	потерян 06.35
ОД-54		№31	Д	54	01.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ф42	списан 27.05.41

зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1118	ССС	№1	04.11.35	СССР	СССР-И131	
1123	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		16-й КАО сбит 29.01.39
1127	ССС	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Х205	
1132	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО
1136	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО потерян 06.01.40
1144	ССС	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Л1684	
1146	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО потерян 17.01.40
1151	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО потерян 06.01.40
1158	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1677	
1160	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1678	
1166	ССС	№1	04.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1958	списан 04.12.38 
1170	ССС	№1	16.08.35	СССР	СССР-М22	
1171	ССС	№1	16.08.35	СССР	СССР-М23	списан 04.08.40
1173	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-S102	
1175	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х375	
1177	ССС	№1	16.08.35	СССР	СССР-М21	списан 04.05.37
1178	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1679	потерян 12.04.41
1190	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		7-й ЛШАП
1197	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1680	
1200	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		7-й ЛШАП
1213	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО сбит 15.02.40
1245	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х376	3-й ЛБАП
1246	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		56-я КАЭ
1249	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО потерян 19.01.40
1253	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		29-я ОАЭ потерян 08.02.40
1260	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	46	7-й ЛШАП сбит 10.03.40
1261	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО
1300	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО потерян 22.01.40
1319	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1338	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1681	
1339	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		
1347	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	11	3-й ЛБАП потерян 16.12.39
1352	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Х379	
1367	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО сбит 26.01.40
1369	ССС	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1685	4-й ОАП потерян 15.08.43
1380	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		29-я ОАЭС сбит 18.02.40
1391	ССС	№1	1935	СССР		5-й КАО сбит 31.01.40
1416	ССС	№1	1936	СССР		5-й КАО
1434	ССС	№1	1936	СССР		29-й КОАЭ сбит 12.02.40
1442	ССС	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Х167	
1449	ССС	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Л1682	
1453	ССС	№1	1936	СССР		16-й КАО сбит 23.12.39

1545	Р-Z	№1	07.35	СССР	СССР-Э46	СССР-Ш1115 прототип
1547	Р-Z	№1	07.35	СССР	СССР-Л2112	потерян 16.07.37
1554	Р-Z	№1	1935	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 06.07.41
1555	Р-Z	№1	07.35	СССР	СССР-И319	
1562	Р-Z	№1	28.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х74	
1568	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП сбит 06.02.42
1569	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП столкновение с Р-Z №1878 потерян 06.02.42
1592	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
1594	ССС	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Л1683	
1622	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 20.02.40
1634	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.07.41
1643	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		11-й ЛБАП потерян 02.03.40
1663	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		потерян 1936
1700	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Л2421	списан 13.04.40
1732	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП потерян 17.01.42
1744	Р-Z	№1	06.36	СССР		НИИ ВВС стат. испытания 1938
1755	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП сбит 22.02.42
1774	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
1777	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП сбит 17.02.42
1787	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП
1797	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 03.07.41
1801	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
1850	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		59-я РАЭ
1832	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП
1858	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП потерян 10.11.42
1864	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Ф175	
1872	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 27.06.41
1874	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 06.07.41
1878	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП столкновение с Р-Z №1569 потерян 06.02.42
1891	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян 11.03.40
1898	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.07.41
1933	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП сбит 14.03.42
1935	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
1937	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		доп баки Г-61
1970	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		673-й НБАП
1971	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
1972	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		28-й ОКАЭ уничтожен 1941
1981	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		673-й НБАП сбит 22.01.42
1989	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП сбит 21.02.40
1990	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-И185	списан 11.04.40
1991	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
1992	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
1996	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-И189	списан 11.04.40
1999	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		615-й НБАП потерян 05.08.42
2000	Р-Z	№1	21.01.37	СССР	СССР-И200	
2001	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП потерян 13.02.40
2017	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
2023	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
2029	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 02.07.41
2032	Р-Z	№1	29.10.36	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.36
2033	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
2034	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2035	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП сбит 17.02.40
2036	Р-Z	№1	01.11.36	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2037	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2038	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП потерян 18.02.40
2039	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
2043	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
2053	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП потерян 27.02.40
2058	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
2071	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
2083	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
2090	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		3/88 658-й НБАП сбит 06.02.42
2091	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2092	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Ф176	
2093	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Ф177	
2094	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2095	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП потерян 18.02.40
2101	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2109	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	СССР-Ф178	
2110	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 03.07.41
2126	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 04.07.41
2139	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 29.06.41
2140	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян на земле 29.06.41
2163	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.07.41
2166	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 04.07.41
2169	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		677-й ЛБАП сбит 25.05.42
2173	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41
2175	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2177	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	8	658-й НБАП потерян 19.02.42
2182	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 29.06.41
2194	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП потерян 21.01.42
2209	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян 28.06.41
2213	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41
2220	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП столкновенние с Су-2 потерян 23.06.41
2225	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		658-й НБАП сбит 26.02.42
2238	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян 06.03.40
2244	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 06.07.41
2245	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2246	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2247	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2248	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2249	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
2250	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян 25.06.41
2251	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР	10	43-й ЛБАП сбит 02.07.41
2252	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 03.07.41
2253	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		4-й ЛБАП сбит 25.02.40
2254	Р-Z	№1	1936	СССР		документ
2255	Р-Z	№1	10.01.37	СССР	СССР-Х97	потерян 09.07.38
2256	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		1-я ЛББ сбит 19.02.40
2257	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2258	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2259	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП потерян 11.03.40
2260	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	6	43-й ЛБАП потерян 10.03.40
2261	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2262	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2263	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2264	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 30.06.41
2270	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП
2273	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2274	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 26.06.41
2275	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2276	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		673-й НБАП сбит 13.02.42
2277	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП сбит 03.07.41
2281	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		658-й НБАП потерян 05.03.42
2282	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		43-й ЛБАП уничтожен на земле 27.06.41
2290	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		4-й ЛБАП сбит 17.02.40
2294	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		4-й ЛБАП потерян 03.03.40
2309	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		673-й НБАП потерян 11.03.42
2318	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Ф179	
2347	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Ф179	
2350	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		673-й НБАП сбит 22.01.42
2358	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2372	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		2-й ЛБАП потерян 20.02.40
2385	Р-Z	№1	21.01.37	СССР	СССР-И192	
2386	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		658-й НБАП потерян 07.02.42
2400	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		4-й ЛБАП
2432	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Э51	
2433	Р-Z	№1	25.08.37	СССР	СССР-И245	
2434	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2435	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2436	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2437	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2438	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2439	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2440	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2441	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2442	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2443	Р-Z	№1	25.08.37	СССР	СССР-И314	списан 14.04.41
2444	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т217	потерян 03.10.37
2445	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2446	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2353	потерян 23.07.37
2447	Р-Z	№1	07.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2113	потерян 04.12.38
2448	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2352	списан 13.04.40
2449	Р-Z	№1	17.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2358	СССР-Т2358
2450	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2114	СССР-Т2114
2451	Р-Z	№1	10.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2121	потерян 22.05.38
2452	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2357	списан 13.04.40
2453	Р-Z	№1	07.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2117	списан 13.04.40
2454	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2115	списан 31.03.40
2455	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2118	потерян 10.10.37
2456	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2116	потерян 11.09.37
2457	Р-Z/П-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2120	потерян 22.10.37
2458	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2369	списан 13.04.40
2459	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2119	СССР-Т2119, СССР-Ф112
2460	Р-Z	№1	07.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2359	списан 18.04.41
2461	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2366	потерян 19.09.37
2462	Р-Z	№1	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2354	СССР-Т2354
2463	Р-Z	№1	13.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2356	СССР-Т2356
2464	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2360	СССР-Т2360 потерян 12.10.37
2465	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф118	
2466	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2467	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2363	СССР-Т2363 потерян 25.09.37
2468	Р-Z	№1	07.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2351	СССР-Т2351
2469	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Ф114	
2470	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2368	списан 13.04.40
2471	Р-Z	№1	14.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2355	списан 07.05.41
2472	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		документ
2473	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф121	захвачен 07.41 Германия
2474	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2361	потерян 31.08.37
2475	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2364	списан 13.04.40
2476	Р-Z	№1	17.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2372	потерян 17.03.38
2477	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2381	потерян 31.07.37
2478	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2367	списан 13.04.40
2479	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф117	149-я ОРАЭ сбит 1943
2480	Р-Z	№1	10.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2375	списан 13.04.40

2801	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2401	списан 13.04.40
2802	Р-Z	№1	20.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2370	списан 13.04.40
2803	Р-Z	№1	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2376	списан 13.04.40
2804	Р-Z	№1	13.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2362	потерян23.02.39
2805	Р-Z	№1	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2374	списан 13.04.40
2806	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т218	списан 17.03.39
2807	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т220	списан 31.03.40
2808	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т222	списан 13.04.40
2809	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т219	списан 19.12.38
2810	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т223	списан 07.05.41
2811	Р-Z	№1	03.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т221	списан 13.04.40
2812	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Э53	СССР-Ш1169
2813	Р-Z	№1	17.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т224	списан 13.04.40
2814	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Э52	списан 07.05.41
2815	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2816	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2817	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2818	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2819	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2820	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2821	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2822	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2823	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2824	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2825	Р-Z	№1	15.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2365	списан 13.04.40
2826	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2380	потерян 05.10.37
2827	Р-Z	№1	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2378	списан 13.04.40
2828	Р-Z	№1	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2371	списан 13.04.40
2829	Р-Z	№1	13.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2399	списан 13.04.40
2830	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф120	списан 22.07.41
2831	Р-Z	№1	16.09.37	СССР	СССР-Х153	
2832	Р-Z	№1	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2384	СССР-Ш2384
2833	Р-Z	№1	14.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2373	списан 13.04.40
2834	Р-Z	№1	13.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2383	потерян 08.09.38
2835	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф119	
2836	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2396	
2837	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2838	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР		
2839	Р-Z	№1	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2395	СССР-Т2395
2840	Р-Z	№1	17.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф116	
2841	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2390	списан 13.04.40
2842	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2406	списан 13.04.40
2843	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2404	
2844	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2388	списан 13.04.40
2845	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Ф113	
2846	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2398	потерян 20.02.38
2847	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2405	списан 13.04.40
2848	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2391	списан 13.04.40
2849	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2394	списан 13.04.40
2850	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Ф115	
2851	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2403	СССР-Т2403, СССР-Ф122
2852	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2393	списан 13.04.40
2853	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2387	списан 13.04.40
2854	Р-Z	№1	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2397	
2855	Р-Z	№1	20.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2385	СССР-Т2385
2856	Р-Z	№1	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2379	списан 13.04.40
2857	Р-Z	№1	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2400	списан 13.04.40
2858	Р-Z	№1	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2377	списан 07.05.41
2859	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2423	списан 13.04.40
2860	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2392	СССР-Т2392
2861	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2424	списан 13.04.40
2862	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2425	списан 13.04.40
2863	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2426	списан 13.04.40
2864	Р-Z	№1	14.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2382	потерян 16.10.37
2865	Р-Z	№1	13.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2386	
2866	Р-Z	№1	13.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2389	списан 08.09.38
2867	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2427	списан 13.04.40
2868	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2428	списан 13.04.40
2869	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2429	списан 13.04.40
2870	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2430	списан 13.04.40
2871	Р-Z	№1	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2420	списан 13.04.40
2872	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2431	списан 13.04.40
2873	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2432	списан 13.04.40
2874	Р-Z	№1	03.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2402	СССР-Т2402
2875	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2433	списан 13.04.40
2876	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2435	списан 13.04.40
2877	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2419	списан 13.04.40
2878	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2434	списан 13.04.40
2879	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2436	списан 13.04.40
2880	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2418	списан 13.04.40
2881	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2422	списан 13.04.40
2882	Р-Z	№1	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2417	списан 13.04.40
2883	Р-Z	№1	29.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2415	списан 13.04.40
2884	Р-Z	№1	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2416	списан 13.04.40

3201	Р-Ш	№1	1937	СССР		испытания 1938

----------


## Василий Гоголев

Добавлю к списку:
8570 П-5 №1 1934 СССР без о/з Якутская авиагруппа ГВФ списан 1944

----------


## lindr

Добавил Таганрогские машины (завод №31).

----------


## Morsunin

43бап 12бад ВВС ЗФ Память Народа фонд 20056 дело 0008 
Р-Z
23.6.41 2220 столкновение с Су-2
25.6.41 2213, 2173 уничтожены при бомбардировке 2250 - разбит в аварии
26.6.41 2274 сбит в ВБ
27.6.41 1872 сбит ЗА, 2282 уничтожен при бомбардировке 
28.6.41 1774, 2249 уничтожены при бомбардировке , 2209 разбит в аварии
29.6.41 2139, 2182 сбиты в ВБ, 2140 сожжен от случайного выстрела ракетницы
30.6.41 2264 сбит в ВБ
2.7.41 2029, 2251 сбиты в Вб
3.7.41 2277, 2110, 1797, 2252 сбиты в ВБ
4.7.41 2166, 2126 сбиты в ВБ
6.7.41 1874, 2244, 1554 сбиты в ВБ
7.7.41 2163, 1898, 1634 сожжены при эвакуации с аэр. Б.Каменка

----------


## Кара

> 4664	П-5	№1	31.07.31	СССР	СССР-Л716


Списан в 1935 г. по износу с налётом 255 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)

----------


## Кара

> 4913	П-5	№1	30.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л736	потерян 06.10.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 338 ч
Согласно  Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г.(РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу




> 5214	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л754


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5354	П-5	№1	20.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л769	списан 20.07.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 786 ч 
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5368	П-5	№1	05.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л771	списан 09.02.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 308 ч
1935 – списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5372	П-5	№1	26.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л773	потерян 03.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 457 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5448	П-5	№1	07.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л782	потерян 21.08.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5450	П-5	№1	27.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л783	списан 09.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч , списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6254	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1054	потерян 13.10.34


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 760 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6259	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1057	потерян 09.04.35


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налет – 344 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
согл. Катастрофа П-5 Московского управления ГВФ в Казани (борт СССР-Л1057), 26 февраля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика катастрофа 26.02.1935       




> 6278	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1066	потерян 05.02.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ
Согласно (Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу 




> 6279	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1067	потерян 09.12.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 7331	П-5	№1	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1505	потерян 28.06.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8071	П-5	№1	13.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1595	потерян 01.35


Азово-Черноморское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 101 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8089	П-5	№1	28.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1535	потерян 01.06.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 21 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8115	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-А583


 1935 – списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)	




> 8165	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1590	потерян 19.11.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 464 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
 Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8181	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1543	потерян 18.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 228 ч. (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8266	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1557	потерян 16.12.35


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 170 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8534	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1572	списан 22.10.35


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 363 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 9467	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1905	списан 1935


Налёт – 171 ч. Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 САТУ ГВФ в районе Токмака (борт СССР-Л1905), 05 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 227 аосп (Фрунзе) 




> 9470	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1891	списан 1935


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 356 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 9480	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1890	потерян 1935


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Северо-Казахского управления в районе ст. Сырт (борт СССР-Л1890), 08 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика налёт 176 ч




> 9502	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1734	потерян 1935


Закавказское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 184 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Закавказского управления ГВФ в районе Казбеги (борт СССР-Л1734), 22 июня 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 20 ао (Тифлис) и потерпел катастрофу 22.06.1935

----------


## Кара

> 4913	П-5	№1	30.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л736	потерян 06.10.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 338 ч
Согласно  Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г.(РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу




> 5214	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л754


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5354	П-5	№1	20.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л769	списан 20.07.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 786 ч 
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5368	П-5	№1	05.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л771	списан 09.02.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 308 ч
1935 – списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5372	П-5	№1	26.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л773	потерян 03.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 457 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5448	П-5	№1	07.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л782	потерян 21.08.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5450	П-5	№1	27.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л783	списан 09.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч , списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6254	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1054	потерян 13.10.34


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 760 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6259	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1057	потерян 09.04.35


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налет – 344 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
согл. Катастрофа П-5 Московского управления ГВФ в Казани (борт СССР-Л1057), 26 февраля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика катастрофа 26.02.1935       




> 6278	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1066	потерян 05.02.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ
Согласно (Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу 




> 6279	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1067	потерян 09.12.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 7331	П-5	№1	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1505	потерян 28.06.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8071	П-5	№1	13.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1595	потерян 01.35


Азово-Черноморское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 101 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8089	П-5	№1	28.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1535	потерян 01.06.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 21 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8115	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-А583


 1935 – списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)	




> 8165	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1590	потерян 19.11.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 464 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
 Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8181	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1543	потерян 18.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 228 ч. (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8266	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1557	потерян 16.12.35


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 170 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8534	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1572	списан 22.10.35


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 363 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 9467	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1905	списан 1935


Налёт – 171 ч. Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 САТУ ГВФ в районе Токмака (борт СССР-Л1905), 05 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 227 аосп (Фрунзе) 




> 9470	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1891	списан 1935


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 356 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 9480	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1890	потерян 1935


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Северо-Казахского управления в районе ст. Сырт (борт СССР-Л1890), 08 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика налёт 176 ч




> 9502	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1734	потерян 1935


Закавказское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 184 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Закавказского управления ГВФ в районе Казбеги (борт СССР-Л1734), 22 июня 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 20 ао (Тифлис) и потерпел катастрофу 22.06.1935

----------


## Кара

> 4913	П-5	№1	30.11.31	СССР	СССР-Л736	потерян 06.10.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 338 ч
Согласно  Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г.(РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу

----------


## Кара

> 5214	П-5	№1	27.05.32	СССР	СССР-Л754


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5354	П-5	№1	20.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л769	списан 20.07.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 786 ч 
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)

----------


## Кара

> 5368	П-5	№1	05.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л771	списан 09.02.35


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 308 ч
1935 – списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5372	П-5	№1	26.07.32	СССР	СССР-Л773	потерян 03.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 457 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 5448	П-5	№1	07.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л782	потерян 21.08.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)

----------


## Кара

> 5450	П-5	№1	27.09.32	СССР	СССР-Л783	списан 09.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 442 ч , списан по износу (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6254	П-5	№1	15.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1054	потерян 13.10.34


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 760 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 6259	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1057	потерян 09.04.35


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налет – 344 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
согл. Катастрофа П-5 Московского управления ГВФ в Казани (борт СССР-Л1057), 26 февраля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика катастрофа 26.02.1935       




> 6278	П-5	№1	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1066	потерян 05.02.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ
Согласно (Списка самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102),  списан по износу

----------


## Кара

> 6279	П-5	№1	10.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л1067	потерян 09.12.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ  (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 7331	П-5	№1	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1505	потерян 28.06.35


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8071	П-5	№1	13.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1595	потерян 01.35


Азово-Черноморское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 101 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8089	П-5	№1	28.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1535	потерян 01.06.34


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 21 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8115	П-5	№1	20.08.34	СССР	СССР-А583


 1935 – списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)

----------


## Кара

> 8165	П-5	№1	14.10.34	СССР	СССР-Л1590	потерян 19.11.34


Дальне-Восточное ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 464 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
 Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8181	П-5	№1	05.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1543	потерян 18.07.34


Восточно-Сибирское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 228 ч. (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Исходя из налёта, дата потери неверна, скорее всего – 1935 г.




> 8266	П-5	№1	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1557	потерян 16.12.35


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 170 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 8534	П-5	№1	19.09.34	СССР	СССР-Л1572	списан 22.10.35


Средне-Азиатское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 363 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)




> 9467	П-5	№1	28.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1905	списан 1935


Налёт – 171 ч. Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 САТУ ГВФ в районе Токмака (борт СССР-Л1905), 05 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 227 аосп (Фрунзе) 




> 9470	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1891	списан 1935


Московское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 356 ч
Списан по причине аварии (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)

----------


## Кара

> 9480	П-5	№1	25.04.35	СССР	СССР-Л1890	потерян 1935


Северо-Казакское ТУ ГВФ (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Северо-Казахского управления в районе ст. Сырт (борт СССР-Л1890), 08 июля 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика налёт 176 ч




> 9502	П-5	№1	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1734	потерян 1935


Закавказское ТУ ГВФ, налёт – 184 ч (Список самолетов списанных в 1935 г. // РГАЭ. Ф. 9527. Оп. 1. Т. 1. Д. 844. Л. 102)
Согласно Катастрофа П-5 Закавказского управления ГВФ в районе Казбеги (борт СССР-Л1734), 22 июня 1935 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика, принадлежал 20 ао (Тифлис) и потерпел катастрофу 22.06.1935

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

